# Planet Ocean fitment issues? Problem solved .... Pics inside



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Hello Watchuseek.

I just wanted to share my quick experience for those of us who are upset with the way the planet ocean fits on our wrist with the half links.

I saw a couple threads that about it but it was nothing recent and not very detailed.

I emailed my local omega boutique. I asked them if they could order the titanium 300m clasp for me because it is a ratchet clasp and I read it would fit my planet ocean bracelet.

They emailed back, they already had one in stock and they would be willing to put it on for me if it would fit.

I went to the store and they put it on the bracelet after I showed them how.

It feels great! The watch went from fitting okay at best, part of the time with the half link situation, to feeling great in any situation.

It is larger, so you may have to remove a link to get it to fit properly.

Looks made for the watch.

If you have issues with your local boutique ordering the clasp etc. let me know. I bet I could have my local boutique send you one without issue.

Cost:312.00

On to the pics!














































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Definitely not the cheapest way to resolve the problem but well done....


----------



## google (May 3, 2012)

Or just wait until Baselworld 2016 when the new PO comes out


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

that's great to know!! I have the SM 300 which has that same clasp. one of the main reasons why I went with the SM300 was because of the adjustable clasp!. I think its an absolute must for any bracelet.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

google said:


> Or just wait until Baselworld 2016 when the new PO comes out


Has that actually been confirmed?

Either way, if it is true, this is a way for the "old" PO owners to get a better fit.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

6R15 said:


> Definitely not the cheapest way to resolve the problem but well done....


I know it's not the cheapest option however, omega claps are expensive, and it a direct fit and very high quality.

I couldn't imagine how much Rolex would charge for a glide lock if they sold them individually.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Why did you go with Ti? Is that a Ti PO? Assume this is the 42mm version?


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

Yeah curious to know if this is the 42 or 45? I think I read somewhere this fix wouldn't work on the 45mm so if it does that would be great!!


----------



## Betterthere (May 23, 2011)

GTTIME said:


> Why did you go with Ti? Is that a Ti PO? Assume this is the 42mm version?


I see he has Ti listed in his watches.

@kamonjj Although I am not in need of this solution, I commend you on your effort and posting the results.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

julywest said:


> I see he has Ti listed in his watches.
> 
> @kamonjj Although I am not in need of this solution, I commend you on your effort and posting the results.


Thanks buddy!

I went with ti because I have the titanium in 42mm.

I am not sure if it would fit the 45mm or not. Is the bracelet different?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

I think you've done good. I think I'd probably do the same if they put the same clasp on the new steel 45 PO. I'd buy it separately to fit on my steel PO8500.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Already adjusted it twice before work today.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

Watch_Junky said:


> Yeah curious to know if this is the 42 or 45? I think I read somewhere this fix wouldn't work on the 45mm so if it does that would be great!!


That would be amazing - I'd love microadjustment on my 45... Summer is approaching and I just know it's gonna be a case of loose/tight every other day...

Is the new PO to be introduced at Baselworld meant to have a micro adjustable clasp?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

whoischich said:


> That would be amazing - I'd love microadjustment on my 45... Summer is approaching and I just know it's gonna be a case of loose/tight every other day...
> 
> Is the new PO to be introduced at Baselworld meant to have a micro adjustable clasp?


I will reach out to my boutique to see if they can see if it will fit on a 45mm.

I haven't seen anything definitive saying the new PO will have the expansion clasp. Maybe someone else can chime in if they know for sure. It would be nice if they did. It's one of the only things they are lacking.

If you ask me, 2mm thinner, less wr, and the expansion clasp would make it perfect.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tbensous (Jan 14, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> I will reach out to my boutique to see if they can see if it will fit on a 45mm.
> 
> I haven't seen anything definitive saying the new PO will have the expansion clasp. Maybe someone else can chime in if they know for sure. It would be nice if they did. It's one of the only things they are lacking.
> 
> ...


Not sure how that would work. The bracelet on the 45 is 2mm wider than the 42...

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crate410 (Jun 14, 2011)

Wow. That fixes 1/2 of my issue with this watch. Thanks for sharing this!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

If only this had come a little bit sooner, I wouldn't have sold my PO. Frankly, it makes me a bit mad.

Omega did a nice job keeping the size of the clasp reasonable. Not nearly as massive as glidelock. The glasutte original clasp is the best, but I'm not into the models it's attached to.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

tbensous said:


> Not sure how that would work. The bracelet on the 45 is 2mm wider than the 42...
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea it is, but the clasp is wider than the 42mm bracelet and the bracelet doesn't actually go into the clasp when it is fully closed.

My boutique is going to try and fit the clasp to the 45 and the chrono to see if they will work. They will email me and let me know when they get their new clasp in.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brewersprts (Jul 18, 2015)

That's a great upgrade. Definitely good to know. Thanks


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Please let us know for the 45mm.Is it possible to find the clasp cheaper?

From Outer Space


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

6R15 said:


> Definitely not the cheapest way to resolve the problem but well done....


I would pay SOOOO much more than $312 to have that clasp (not Ti) on my 2254. The lack of micro adjustments on Omega bracelets is the bane of my existence. I would love to be able to wear my 2254 on a bracelet, but just can't because I can't get a good fit.

Good work OP, looks great!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

45mm fit and I am in.

Part numbers would be nice, just to be sure.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content




























Here is a few quick pics of the clasp fully closed. You can see you may have room for a larger bracelet since the last link does not actually go into the clasp.

I am still waiting for the boutique to try for me when they get the clasp in. If someone was local to me, I'd say we could meet up and try it out.

I know 312 is expensive but the ss version may be cheaper. Since this made the watch so comfortable to wear, I'd gladly pay more for it. Plus I did get a killer deal on my ti po on the for sale forums.

Welcome to the 21st century of watchmaking omega.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## altm (Oct 15, 2015)

kamonji, thank you for sharing your knowledge and experience regarding this matter with the community. I'm sure that others will benefit.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> I went to the store and they put it on the bracelet *after I showed them how*.


First, thanks for this OP! You have made a lot of PO owners very happy! I emailed my Boutique tonight and I hope this will work on my 45.5.

Now my question - can you elaborate on your comment that you had to show the Boutique staff how to mount the clasp? What's the secret method? b-)

Thanks again!!!

Tony


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Seems to me this is like when people said the x-33 bracelet fit the Speedmaster 45th. In concept it fit but didn't fot right and was a waste of $1,700. Ok I am venting but the internet said it fit!!!

This clearly looks like it would be uncomfortable as it isn't flush with the bracelet at all on the wrist side.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> Hello Watchuseek.
> 
> I just wanted to share my quick experience for those of us who are upset with the way the planet ocean fits on our wrist with the half links.
> 
> ...


Went to my OB today and ordered this, but it's 6 weeks backordered. They're not the typical OB with lots of spare parts, being the only privately owned OB in the country. We measured the clasp's attachment points and they match the ones on my 42mm Ti PO 8500 LM.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Anthonypdawson said:


> First, thanks for this OP! You have made a lot of PO owners very happy! I emailed my Boutique tonight and I hope this will work on my 45.5.
> 
> Now my question - can you elaborate on your comment that you had to show the Boutique staff how to mount the clasp? What's the secret method? b-)
> 
> ...


Tony,

They took my bracelet in the back, came out, and said it won't fit. They were trying to attach the lugs directly to the clasp. The lugs on the 300m were not a direct fit.

I took a couple quick pics of how it will work. The pen points to the spot that is compatible. It is just the clasp and not the 2 smallest end links attached to the clasp.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

GTTIME said:


> Seems to me this is like when people said the x-33 bracelet fit the Speedmaster 45th. In concept it fit but didn't fot right and was a waste of $1,700. Ok I am venting but the internet said it fit!!!
> 
> This clearly looks like it would be uncomfortable as it isn't flush with the bracelet at all on the wrist side.


I can tell you, it clearly isn't uncomfortable. I've been wearing it for 2 days, even to bed. I wear my watches very tight (that is why the micro adjustment is so important to me) and I have a small 6.5in wrist. It feels no different than the other clasp in terms of comfort.

Yea the Internet didn't say it would fit the 45 or chrono po. We know for sure it fits the 42mm. The boutique close to my home is getting another clasp and is going to test fit it for me for free before anyone has to buy it. I don't even have a 45 po, I'm doing this leg work for you guys who do. You don't have to be here naysaying when I'm just trying to help.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> I can tell you, it clearly isn't uncomfortable. I've been wearing it for 2 days, even to bed. I wear my watches very tight (that is why the micro adjustment is so important to me) and I have a small 6.5in wrist. It feels no different than the other clasp in terms of comfort.
> 
> Yea the Internet didn't say it would fit the 45 or chrono po. We know for sure it fits the 42mm. The boutique close to my home is getting another clasp and is going to test fit it for me for free before anyone has to buy it. I don't even have a 45 po, I'm doing this leg work for you guys who do. You don't have to be here naysaying when I'm just trying to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Glad it work for You Mate... This is the main reason I'm a bit unhappy with the SMP due to lack of micro adjustment... Hope it works with 45 PO as wel and fingers cross with the PO 2500... That's the model I might consider in the future...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

mjoranga said:


> Glad it work for You Mate... This is the main reason I'm a bit unhappy with the SMP due to lack of micro adjustment... Hope it works with 45 PO as wel and fingers cross with the PO 2500... That's the model I might consider in the future...


I don't think it will work on the 2500s because their clasp is held on with pins instead of screws and pins. I could be wrong but it seems like it could come loose. If someone has a 2500 they want me to try to put it on, I'd be happy to give it a gander.

That goes for the 45mm too. If someone wants to send me one to try and install this clasp on it, I'd be happy to do so.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> I can tell you, it clearly isn't uncomfortable. I've been wearing it for 2 days, even to bed. I wear my watches very tight (that is why the micro adjustment is so important to me) and I have a small 6.5in wrist. It feels no different than the other clasp in terms of comfort.
> 
> Yea the Internet didn't say it would fit the 45 or chrono po. We know for sure it fits the 42mm. The boutique close to my home is getting another clasp and is going to test fit it for me for free before anyone has to buy it. I don't even have a 45 po, I'm doing this leg work for you guys who do. You don't have to be here naysaying when I'm just trying to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry not trying to be negative. Just cautious.

I look forward to hearing what others think. Doesn't matter much for me as I don't have a 42mm PO.

All the best!


----------



## Stefan Riffe (Jan 25, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> Hello Watchuseek.
> 
> I just wanted to share my quick experience for those of us who are upset with the way the planet ocean fits on our wrist with the half links.
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club! Best upgrade IMO.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Stefan Riffe said:


> Welcome to the club! Best upgrade IMO.


BOOM


----------



## Watch_Junky (Apr 25, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> I can tell you, it clearly isn't uncomfortable. I've been wearing it for 2 days, even to bed. I wear my watches very tight (that is why the micro adjustment is so important to me) and I have a small 6.5in wrist. It feels no different than the other clasp in terms of comfort.
> 
> Yea the Internet didn't say it would fit the 45 or chrono po. We know for sure it fits the 42mm. The boutique close to my home is getting another clasp and is going to test fit it for me for free before anyone has to buy it. I don't even have a 45 po, I'm doing this leg work for you guys who do. You don't have to be here naysaying when I'm just trying to help.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looking forward to hear what OB finds out for the 45 fit. Thanks for checking for everyone


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Stefan Riffe said:


> Welcome to the club! Best upgrade IMO.
> View attachment 7236826
> 
> View attachment 7236834


Did the new Ti clasp come with the right length pins to fit the wider external dimensions of the clasp, or will the pins and screws that held the original Ti PO 8500 clasp onto the bracelet still work?

I didn't think to ask my OB about this when I ordered my Ti SM300MC clasp. It took them a while just to figure out the clasp part number to order it.

EDIT - Never mind - I remember now that we measured the narrow spots on the clasp that attach to the bracelet, and everything was the same size and width at the 18mm end of the bracelet on both watches, so we'd use the old pins and screws.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Because of this I went to my Local OB yesterday and tried the PO 8500 42mm... Sad to say I find it too small for my liking... Hope it will work for the 45mm PO or introduce it to the New Models...


----------



## Stefan Riffe (Jan 25, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> BOOM


Thanks for putting more specifics on yours.

When I did this upgrade last year I couldn't really describe how I went about it (didn't know the terms and part names).


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

FWIW I posted a pic a couple of years back of Michael Mooney (Omega Seattle Service Manager) wearing a 45mm POC with the PloProf mesh with micro-adjust clasp  so I think this is possible (I believe it was the SS clasp, not titanium).

Edit: Weird that the link works for me but nobody else. The URL is to a thread on this site "https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/visit-omega-repair-seattle-321-vintage-service-ploprof-mesh-po-947677.html"


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

refugio said:


> FWIW I posted a pic a couple of years back of Michael Mooney (Omega Seattle Service Manager) wearing a 45mm POC with the PloProf mesh with micro-adjust clasp  so I think this is possible (I believe it was the SS clasp, not titanium).


I couldn't get the link to work for me anyone else?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

kamonjj said:


> I couldn't get the link to work for me anyone else?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No but it looks like he is talking about the Ploprof adjustable clasp on mesh with while adjustable is a totally different animal.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

GTTIME said:


> No but it looks like he is talking about the Ploprof adjustable clasp on mesh with while adjustable is a totally different animal.


Yea I second that

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## refugio (Jul 1, 2011)

GTTIME said:


> No but it looks like he is talking about the Ploprof adjustable clasp on mesh with while adjustable is a totally different animal.


Yes, it's the Omega micro-adjustable clasp that fits 45mm POs and POCs. It is not the 300M clasp which does not fit those watches so I can understand the disappointment.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Can anyone speak to whether any of the new Omega clasps with micro adjustments would fit the Seamaster Pro ceramic "Bond" bracelet (the one with the screw pins)? I'd almost consider buying that combo for my 2254 if it could be confirmed to work.


----------



## Codemonkeyx (Jul 16, 2013)

If I had known about this last year then I'd probably still have my 42mm 8500 Planet Ocean!


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

kamonjj said:


> Tony,
> 
> They took my bracelet in the back, came out, and said it won't fit. They were trying to attach the lugs directly to the clasp. The lugs on the 300m were not a direct fit.
> 
> ...


Many thanks! This will help a lot when I talk with my OB friends.

PO owners - we should all send the OP a cigar! :-!

TD


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

Sorry if I missed it somewhere, but do we have an answer on the adjustable clasp fitting the 8500 PO XL? 

If so, I'd like to order one.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

The OP is still working on it, The OB is waiting for the clasp to arrive before they can try it on unless someone can bring a PO XL to the OP and then He can probably find out for Us... 

On the other note, How I wish it will fit to the 2254 and then I'll be very happy too...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

The omega boutique near me just emailed me and said, they have the clasp in. *AND IT DOES FIT THE 45 and CHRONO POs*!!!!!!!!!!

I haven't seen it myself in person but thats what their email said.


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

kamonjj said:


> The omega boutique near me just emailed me and said, they have the clasp in. *AND IT DOES FIT THE 45 and CHRONO POs*!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I haven't seen it myself in person but thats what their email said.


This is excellent! Can you get a part number for us?


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

RedHerringHack said:


> This is excellent! Can you get a part number for us?


I know we already exchanged PMs, but in case anyone else is wondering.

I passed on the email address to the representative at the omega boutique I've been working with. If you want it, PM me, and I'll let them know you are reaching out to them for more information.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saoirse32 (Apr 15, 2012)

OP, have we confirmed that:
1. This will work for the 45.5 PO 8500?;
2. If so, do they have the clasp for the SS version bracelet?
Thanks in advance and thank you for your informative hard work on this. I appreciate it!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Saoirse32 said:


> OP, have we confirmed that:
> 1. This will work for the 45.5 PO 8500?;
> 2. If so, do they have the clasp for the SS version bracelet?
> Thanks in advance and thank you for your informative hard work on this. I appreciate it!
> ...


1. Yes, the omega boutique said it fits. I haven't confirmed this in person. However, that is what their email said.

2. I imagine they could get the SS version for you. I am not a representative for the boutique. If you want to purchase one, I will give you there contact info to ask them directly. I won't be a liaison for boutique sales.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Saoirse32 (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks brother!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## phranxinatra (May 30, 2013)

I wonder if the Speedmaster Mark II's clasp fits to the 45.5 PO's bracelet.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Or the Seamaster 2254/2234 as they share the same speedy style bracelet...


----------



## phranxinatra (May 30, 2013)

Pins vs screws. I don't think so...


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Just got an email from my poc at the local OB.

They can get the stainless version of the clasp and it's only 122!!!!!




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Any ebay seller that is selling this clasp?We can find it only at Boutiques?

From Outer Space


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

Not sure if anyone mentioned it but does the clasp fit the new screws speedy bracelet?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

I just heard from Julio at the Oakbrook Illinois Omega Boutique and they confirmed that the extendable clasp for the 300 fits the PO 42, and the clasp for the Mark II fits the PO 45.5. I need the latter so they ordered it for me in stainless steel; cost $120; part number 117STZ001154. This should be fitted to my bracelet sometime next week; I'll post an update then.

Thanks again kamonjj!!! |>


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> Just got an email from my poc at the local OB.
> 
> They can get the stainless version of the clasp and it's only 122!!!!!
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lovely. I ate $800 to get rid of my PO but it would have only cost me $122 to keep it.
o|


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Dont they need the serial of your watch to order a replacement part ? any AD or OB here asks me the serial of my watch...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

If the speedmaster clasp won't fit to the 2254 bracelet due to the screw type vs pin... I wonder if a full speedy bracelet will fit the 2254 casing then. The modern Speedmaster with micro adjustable clasp.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Bender.Folder said:


> Dont they need the serial of your watch to order a replacement part ? any AD or OB here asks me the serial of my watch...


Mine asked me for my serial number. I don't know if they actually need it to order the clasp. Especially if they have the part number.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I realised I can't fit the full speedy bracelet with the adjustable clasp since my watch is seamaster... It will look silly, arrgggghhh


----------



## scosmoss (Sep 15, 2015)

So how does this work? You push where it says "PUSH" and slide it to adjust?


----------



## markz100 (Oct 23, 2015)

Problem solved with a little additional cost to it.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

scosmoss said:


> So how does this work? You push where it says "PUSH" and slide it to adjust?


You are absolutely right

View attachment 7314138


Push and slide inner bracelet extender in or out as desired . It moves in two millimetre increments . Very easy to do, you done even have to take the watch of the wrist, just open the clasp and microadjust to your hearts content.

I purchased the SM 300 so that is a photo of my titanium bracelet. I just realised when I took this photo that I still have not taken the inner plastic liner of the clasp locking section! I remember when I was looking to buy one of the main reasons I was turned of the PO was because of its bracelet. Omega really should include this feature for this large heavy watch!


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I now have mine and it's perfect, exactly what I needed.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

RedHerringHack said:


> I now have mine and it's perfect, exactly what I needed.


That's awesome! I'm glad it worked out

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHerringHack (Mar 22, 2015)

I bought the titanium one.

Last night I was at a restaurant and banged the clasp against an iron chair, but it was too dark to see the damage. When I got home and looked, the clasp ripped paint AND iron off the chair, but was undamaged, just needed a rub with a microfiber towel and it was good as new LOL. It's Made of tough stuff. Solves desk diving marks, AND provides microadjustments. The color is a little different, darker, but I am willing to live with that. The clasp comes with new pins and screws as well. Doesn't get any better!

P.S. By "a little darker" I mean a tiny WIS noticeable amount and just on the sides with the release buttons, not the top where the omega is engraved which is undetectable from stainless in tone. The sides could probably be brightened with a little diamond paste, but I don't know if I will bother. My wife who is just a plain old idiot savant didn't notice a difference even when I pointed it out to her.

The extra expense of the titanium clasp is highly recommended, because it's a double upgrade.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

^^ that's good to hear. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

mjoranga said:


> I realised I can't fit the full speedy bracelet with the adjustable clasp since my watch is seamaster... It will look silly, arrgggghhh


The speedmaster 2 bracelet?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Somebody needs to figure out what it would take to put one on the first gen PO. I can't recall exactly how the screws and tube work on the 2nd gen but I suspect a jeweler could drill out the hole for the pin on the center link so the tube from the newer bracelet will fit.

Putting a 2nd gen bracelet on a first gen is not the answer. You'd have the same problem with swapping the end links.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

92gli said:


> Somebody needs to figure out what it would take to put one on the first gen PO. I can't recall exactly how the screws and tube work on the 2nd gen but I suspect a jeweler could drill out the hole for the pin on the center link so the tube from the newer bracelet will fit.
> 
> Putting a 2nd gen bracelet on a first gen is not the answer. You'd have the same problem with swapping the end links.


Do you have a pic of how the clasp attaches to the first gen bracelet? I haven't owned one in a long time.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> Do you have a pic of how the clasp attaches to the first gen bracelet? I haven't owned one in a long time.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't. And I haven't owned one in a while either. My buddy has one but I won't be able to look at his until at least sunday.


----------



## WiZARD7 (Apr 4, 2012)

Anthonypdawson said:


> I just heard from Julio at the Oakbrook Illinois Omega Boutique and they confirmed that the extendable clasp for the 300 fits the PO 42, and the clasp for the Mark II fits the PO 45.5. I need the latter so they ordered it for me in stainless steel; cost $120; part number 117STZ001154.


What is the difference between the 2 clasp? I think they are the same...


----------



## phranxinatra (May 30, 2013)

WiZARD7 said:


> What is the difference between the 2 clasp? I think they are the same...


No difference, they are the same.


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> Do you have a pic of how the clasp attaches to the first gen bracelet? I haven't owned one in a long time.
> 
> Does this help at all? As you can see only a pin holds it on not a screw. Bracelet is from my PO 2500 XL


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Based upon those pics? It may work. Someone can go to their OB and try, send the bracelet to someone who has the clasp, or buy one and try it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

_







Originally Posted by *WiZARD7* 
What is the difference between the 2 clasp? I think they are the same...
_



phranxinatra said:


> No difference, they are the same.


No, they are different.

I just returned from the Omega Boutique in Oakbrook (Chicago suburb) and now have an awesome adjustable clasp (from the Speedy Mark II) on my PO 45.5 We confirmed that the PO 42 and the PO GMT require the clasp from the SM300; they pulled a SM300 from the case and we confirmed that the clasp works on the smaller bracelet.

Here are the part numbers:

For the PO 42 and GMT: 117STZ000824

For the PO 45.5: 117STZ001154

Lana, the technician, timed and pressure tested my watch, mounted the clasp, and removed links while I waited. The team at this boutique really makes you feel like a member of the "Omega Family;" it was a great experience. :-!


----------



## okumonux (Dec 14, 2006)

I had this clasp on the Seamaster 300 Master Co-Axial. Very convinient!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Does speedy mark II got a speedmaster etched on the clasp? If so, then I think aesthetically it doesn't match since PO is a Seamaster and the clasp state speedmaster...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Does speedy mark II got a speedmaster etched on the clasp? If so, then I think aesthetically it doesn't match since PO is a Seamaster and the clasp state speedmaster...


No. As far as I'm aware all of the new Omega clasps just have "OMEGA" and the hippocampus etched in them.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> No. As far as I'm aware all of the new Omega clasps just have "OMEGA" and the hippocampus etched in them.


If that's the case then it's a win win now... By the way Mate, don't forget to post when You got Your 2254 sorted with the Bond bracelet and the S300Mc clasp...


----------



## phranxinatra (May 30, 2013)

Anthonypdawson said:


> No, they are different.
> 
> I just returned from the Omega Boutique in Oakbrook (Chicago suburb) and now have an awesome adjustable clasp (from the Speedy Mark II) on my PO 45.5 We confirmed that the PO 42 and the PO GMT require the clasp from the SM300; they pulled a SM300 from the case and we confirmed that the clasp works on the smaller bracelet.
> 
> ...


 Interesting. I got this information from Omega Boutique Pittsburgh: "Either the.Mark II.or.300 clasp will work because they are.the same reference number (0117STZ00154)."
Luckily I've ordered the clasp with this ref. number for my PO45.5, so either the info is true or false the clasp will fit.


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Anthonypdawson said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Any pics. I'd be interested in seeing this. Cheers.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> No. As far as I'm aware all of the new Omega clasps just have "OMEGA" and the hippocampus etched in them.


No hippocampus or Speedy designation - just the Greek letter and word Omega. Also the edges are polished which looks great.









IMPORTANT NOTE: The OB team said to reattach the old clasp before sending the watch to Omega for service; even though the new clasp is OEM they will not do work on a modified watch.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> If that's the case then it's a win win now... By the way Mate, don't forget to post when You got Your 2254 sorted with the Bond bracelet and the S300Mc clasp...


Oh I will don't worry. Bracelet should be arriving tomorrow and the clasp today or tomorrow I believe. Hope to have pictures inbound early next week.



Anthonypdawson said:


> No hippocampus or Speedy designation - just the Greek letter and word Omega. Also the edges are polished which looks great.
> 
> View attachment 7393882
> 
> ...


Duh me. For some reason I was associating the hippocampus with the withe Greek "omega". You are correct, that's what I meant.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking forward for a transformation of Your 2254 Mate... Not sure if I can cope with the Bond bracelet but will wait til I see Your watch... Thanks.


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

Now sine we know the two clasps that work for the 42 and 45 we now need to find a way to retro fit a screw hole clasp into the 2500 series pin hole bracelet. Who is up for it???


----------



## BeatLove01 (Mar 7, 2016)

This is a great post OP!

Thanks for the initial response and sparking a detailed discussion. 

I was set on selling my SS 42mm PO 8500 in favor of the newest Explorer or maybe Sub because of the glidelock and the fact that I like the that the clasp wears large and protrudes from the bracelet. But now that I see I can get the same feeling with my PO I'm torn...

Thanks again!


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

I'd also like to share my success with having this adjustable clasp on my 45.5 8500 PO. I just left my OB and had this put on, excuse the finger prints all over it. Thanks OP.


----------



## Morrisdog (Dec 12, 2014)

My brother has a 2500 45mm PO.. I will have a look at his when he comes across to my place next. I have the SM 300. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> The speedmaster 2 bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I must be wrong about this... I was thinking that the Speedy pro is the one with adjustable clasp similar to Glidelock but I was wrong... I much prefer the speedy style bracelet which is fitted to 2254 as well and if the Speedy pro features the adjustable clasp. I might consider buying the full set if it will fit the casing. But I was wrong, it was the speedy mkII which uses different style of bracelet...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Not sure if anyone mentioned it but does the clasp fit the new screws speedy bracelet?
> 
> Any chance of the actual appearance of this watch? is this the Speedy bracelet that is similar to the speedy style bracelet for 2254? If Yes, this is the one I'm hoping that will fit the 2254 lugs if they do share the same lug fitment, then I might consider buying a full set...


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

BeatLove01 said:


> This is a great post OP!
> 
> Thanks for the initial response and sparking a detailed discussion.
> 
> ...


I bought a Sub 114060 last year and ended up selling it because I felt my PO was superior in every way except "prestige factor" (which actually works agains the Sub in my profession) and the clasp. Now the PO is indeed the "winner" for me. I wrote up my thoughts on this for a friend - PM me if you're interested.


----------



## login (Aug 30, 2014)

minoli said:


> I'd also like to share my success with having this adjustable clasp on my 45.5 8500 PO. I just left my OB and had this put on, excuse the finger prints all over it. Thanks OP.
> View attachment 7399506
> View attachment 7399514
> View attachment 7399522


Could you upload working links or photos? 
Many thanks,

Regards,
Wojciech


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Photo bucket is much better I think... It's not working on Me as well.


----------



## BrandonR (Oct 20, 2006)

I just wanted confirm...the 117STZ001154 clasp will work on the 45.5 9300 Chrono? If so, I will stop by the Nashville boutique on Monday and order the clasp.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

BrandonR said:


> I just wanted confirm...the 117STZ001154 clasp will work on the 45.5 9300 Chrono? If so, I will stop by the Nashville boutique on Monday and order the clasp.


I did not specifically ask about this watch when I had the clasp fitted to my 45.5 PO (non-chrono); however, if the bracelet is the same (which I suspect it is) then it will work.

Good luck!


----------



## minoli (Nov 13, 2012)

login said:


> Could you upload working links or photos?
> Many thanks,
> 
> Regards,
> Wojciech


I think I fixed it now


----------



## login (Aug 30, 2014)

Thanks, 
Omega part nr 117STZ001154 ? or another?

Thanks


----------



## AshUK (Feb 5, 2009)

How about using a PloProf clasp for adjustment on a 2500 PO?







OK, OK, it's a wind up - the endlinks would need drilling out, but I'm seriously looking for the endlinks so I can have a pair drilled out, and it MAY, just may, work. At the moment it's held on with nothing but some tape, but sure looks good... If anyone has a source for the link that joins onto the clasp, I'd love to know.

Ash


----------



## AshUK (Feb 5, 2009)

Update to my above post about the PloProf clasp on the 2500 bracelet... Initially it had started off as a mischievous joke, however with me having today off work, and having been reading this thread for a while, wondered if it was in fact possible. As you can see for the pictures below, the link holes on the end links which attach to the clasp do line up. I have put the friction pins in to confirm. The only thing stopping me from using it is the endlinks would need a larger diameter hole for a springbar to fit through. If I can get 2 endlinks, drill them out just a fraction larger, then in theory it should all fit together. The clasp is only slightly longer than the 2500 clasp, however I can remove a link or two to fit.

So my next questions are - can anyone confirm that these are the endlinks that fit the 45.5mm PO? If so, does anyone have any advice in drilling them out? I live in Seattle so if anyone knows of a friendly (reasonable) jeweller I'd love to know.

Cheers

Ash


----------



## Saoirse32 (Apr 15, 2012)

Just ordered the clasp for the PO 45.5 at the Omega Boutique at South Coast. Didn't have to pay UNTIL confirmed it will fit and work. I will update once it's completed.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Okay, I'm so happy I think I might cry. I've got the SMPc bracelet with the SM300 clasp loaded up on my 2254 (2054 now) and it's everything I always wanted this watch to be.

A little background, I workout in the mornings and then go and sit in an air conditioned office all day, so on any given day my wrist will shrink approximately 1 hole on a standard leather strap. This makes it nearly impossible to wear bracelets that don't have quick adjustments because if it's big enough to fit in the morning it's basically falling off my wrist by 5pm.

I still prefer the look of the 1610/930 bracelet, but that's not to say I don't like the Bond bracelet and it's a complete non-issue for the ability to have the push button adjustment clasp. Sorry for the poor quality pictures, I was so excited I just had to share.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Okay, I'm so happy I think I might cry. I've got the SMPc bracelet with the SM300 clasp loaded up on my 2254 (2054 now) and it's everything I always wanted this watch to be.
> 
> A little background, I workout in the mornings and then go and sit in an air conditioned office all day, so on any given day my wrist will shrink approximately 1 hole on a standard leather strap. This makes it nearly impossible to wear bracelets that don't have quick adjustments because if it's big enough to fit in the morning it's basically falling off my wrist by 5pm.
> 
> I still prefer the look of the 1610/930 bracelet, but that's not to say I don't like the Bond bracelet and it's a complete non-issue for the ability to have the push button adjustment clasp. Sorry for the poor quality pictures, I was so excited I just had to share.


Great success story!!!!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Okay, I'm so happy I think I might cry. I've got the SMPc bracelet with the SM300 clasp loaded up on my 2254 (2054 now) and it's everything I always wanted this watch to be.
> 
> A little background, I workout in the mornings and then go and sit in an air conditioned office all day, so on any given day my wrist will shrink approximately 1 hole on a standard leather strap. This makes it nearly impossible to wear bracelets that don't have quick adjustments because if it's big enough to fit in the morning it's basically falling off my wrist by 5pm.
> 
> I still prefer the look of the 1610/930 bracelet, but that's not to say I don't like the Bond bracelet and it's a complete non-issue for the ability to have the push button adjustment clasp. Sorry for the poor quality pictures, I was so excited I just had to share.


Wonderful! That's actually a good looking combo or the Bond bracelet with the sword hands, because I think the skeleton hands on the SMPc are a little too dainty for the watch on a Bond bracelet, and so I use the 1610/930 on my SMPc. I have a similar size issue, and right now my 1610/930 fits, but in a month I'll need to add a half-link back in for the summer months.

So, last week I ordered a pair of adjustable clasps for both my SMPc with and without chronograph, which should be here soon. I ordered the Ti SM300 MC clasp for my Ti PO 8500 LM about 2 weeks ago, but it's backordered 6 weeks.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Beautiful Iowa... When buying the bracelet, did You end up with a spare clasp that came with the bracelet then or is it just the bracelet at all without the clasp that is intended for it?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Beautiful Iowa... When buying the bracelet, did You end up with a spare clasp that came with the bracelet then or is it just the bracelet at all without the clasp that is intended for it?


Thanks! Yes, I have he original clasp as well.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

larryganz said:


> Wonderful! That's actually a good looking combo or the Bond bracelet with the sword hands, because I think the skeleton hands on the SMPc are a little too dainty for the watch on a Bond bracelet, and so I use the 1610/930 on my SMPc. I have a similar size issue, and right now my 1610/930 fits, but in a month I'll need to add a half-link back in for the summer months.
> 
> So, last week I ordered a pair of adjustable clasps for both my SMPc with and without chronograph, which should be here soon. I ordered the Ti SM300 MC clasp for my Ti PO 8500 LM about 2 weeks ago, but it's backordered 6 weeks.


Wow, you loaded up! That's awesome you have so many bracelets that work with the new clasps.

I completely agree. I'm sure I'll get some disagreement, but I think the Bond bracelet actually looks better on the 2254 than the SMPc. I actually like the look much more than I thought I would. Very happy with the result.


----------



## uvalaw2005 (May 27, 2009)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Okay, I'm so happy I think I might cry. I've got the SMPc bracelet with the SM300 clasp loaded up on my 2254 (2054 now) and it's everything I always wanted this watch to be.
> 
> A little background, I workout in the mornings and then go and sit in an air conditioned office all day, so on any given day my wrist will shrink approximately 1 hole on a standard leather strap. This makes it nearly impossible to wear bracelets that don't have quick adjustments because if it's big enough to fit in the morning it's basically falling off my wrist by 5pm.
> 
> I still prefer the look of the 1610/930 bracelet, but that's not to say I don't like the Bond bracelet and it's a complete non-issue for the ability to have the push button adjustment clasp. Sorry for the poor quality pictures, I was so excited I just had to share.


Looks great!


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Ordered my clasp today. Hoping to put it on the Speedmaster 9300. I'm told it's on back order.


----------



## tknospdr (Dec 28, 2014)

Went into my boutique yesterday and asked about the clasp. Was told it probably wouldn't fit but they'd be happy to take one off of a new Speedmaster and try it for me. I showed them this thread and they did it. Guy was super happy that it fit. One of the other employees said they were going to do the same thing when they buy their PO, he was already wearing the Mark II SM.

Lovely fit for a $129 after tax investment. Thanks to everyone that laid the groundwork on this thread. No more flopping around or digging into my wrist.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

tknospdr said:


> Went into my boutique yesterday and asked about the clasp. Was told it probably wouldn't fit but they'd be happy to take one off of a new Speedmaster and try it for me. I showed them this thread and they did it. Guy was super happy that it fit. One of the other employees said they were going to do the same thing when they buy their PO, he was already wearing the Mark II SM.
> 
> Lovely fit for a $129 after tax investment. Thanks to everyone that laid the groundwork on this thread. No more flopping around or digging into my wrist.


Glad to hear! this is what the watch community is all about. Helping each other out.


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

Would someone recall me the ref number of the clasp that fits the 45,5 PO (non chrono) ? Planning an afternoon in Geneva soon, will drop at the Boutique and ask them, wanna do the mod on my 8500PO.


----------



## MattPap (Jun 17, 2006)

What's the part number for the adjustable titanium clasp to be used with a PO 8500 42mm? I think it's the one used on the SM300 titanium, right? 
Is it a direct fit or does it need any extra pins/links?

Thanks very much!!


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Bender.Folder said:


> Would someone recall me the ref number of the clasp that fits the 45,5 PO (non chrono) ? Planning an afternoon in Geneva soon, will drop at the Boutique and ask them, wanna do the mod on my 8500PO.


Hi,

My post on this is here:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/plan...olved-pics-inside-2938834-9.html#post26833402

Note - these are the part numbers for stainless steel; however, the titanium versions for the 300 and Mark II will work as well (sorry - I don't have those part numbers; your OB will know them.)

Here are the stainless steel part numbers again:

For the PO 42 and GMT: 117STZ000824

For the PO 45.5: 117STZ001154

Good hunting!

Tony


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

Anthonypdawson said:


> Hi,
> 
> My post on this is here:
> 
> ...


Tony do you know if either of these fit ghe new screws bracelet on the speedmaster professional?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

thks anthony, snapped it with my cellphone so will try next time i'm in geneva to get the OB to order it for me.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Tony do you know if either of these fit ghe new screws bracelet on the speedmaster professional?


I'm sorry Phillip, but I don't know - the items I discussed in my post were the only ones my Omega Boutique confirmed. I've found my OB team to be extremely helpful; your local OB may be able to answer your question - particularly if you show them this thread. Good luck!


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

Anthonypdawson said:


> I'm sorry Phillip, but I don't know - the items I discussed in my post were the only ones my Omega Boutique confirmed. I've found my OB team to be extremely helpful; your local OB may be able to answer your question - particularly if you show them this thread. Good luck!


Thanks for the reply. I called one and they kind of ignored the question and spoke about waiting for the basel world prices to arrive at the boutique. I'm going to visit another one in person tomorrow and see if they will try it for me.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bender.Folder (Sep 16, 2014)

OB in Geneva refused to proceed...Won't fit according to them and might be possible if the new PO's get the clasp but it has to be same size of watch case and lug width. Might mean those new PO's will come with uneven lug widths ? Damn Omega, not even their own people know much....I'll give it a try at my local AD or certified Omega watchmaker...

Not the topic but unfriendly welcoming except from the security person which was very friendly...and the watchmaker handling the watch like it was p** and failing to clean the glass to give it back to me...Very uneven service from OB here in Switzerland..


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Bender.Folder said:


> OB in Geneva refused to proceed...Won't fit according to them and might be possible if the new PO's get the clasp but it has to be same size of watch case and lug width. Might mean those new PO's will come with uneven lug widths ? Damn Omega, not even their own people know much....I'll give it a try at my local AD or certified Omega watchmaker...
> 
> Not the topic but unfriendly welcoming except from the security person which was very friendly...and the watchmaker handling the watch like it was p** and failing to clean the glass to give it back to me...Very uneven service from OB here in Switzerland..


sorry to hear about the unpleasant and unsuccessful attempt to get your watch fixed up.


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Bender.Folder said:


> OB in Geneva refused to proceed...Won't fit according to them and might be possible if the new PO's get the clasp but it has to be same size of watch case and lug width. Might mean those new PO's will come with uneven lug widths ? Damn Omega, not even their own people know much....I'll give it a try at my local AD or certified Omega watchmaker...
> 
> Not the topic but unfriendly welcoming except from the security person which was very friendly...and the watchmaker handling the watch like it was p** and failing to clean the glass to give it back to me...Very uneven service from OB here in Switzerland..


I'm very sorry to hear this; this is the opposite of my experience at the Oakbrook IL OB. I suggest you find an OB or AD that will order the part and then fit it yourself; it's very simple - just four screws. Any jeweler or watchmaker could do it for you if you're not up to trying it yourself.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Thanks for posting this! I saved the part numbers for when I get my PO, most likely not until next year.


----------



## Jstead82 (Dec 28, 2013)

Well damn. I just purchased an OEM rubber for my PO8500 45mm bc I couldn't get the bracelet to fit right. 600$ !

How well does the new #117STZ001154 clasp fit the 45mm PO? Is it a clean fit or does it feel "Jerry-rigged"?


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Tony do you know if either of these fit ghe new screws bracelet on the speedmaster professional?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


I am surprised nobody has done this yet. I have the O117STZ001154 on order and plan to try it in my Speedmaster 9300 which is the same clasp as the new regular Speedmaster screw link bracelet.

I will post pics as soon as it comes in.


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

GTTIME said:


> I am surprised nobody has done this yet. I have the O117STZ001154 on order and plan to try it in my Speedmaster 9300 which is the same clasp as the new regular Speedmaster screw link bracelet.
> 
> I will post pics as soon as it comes in.


Do you know for sure it'll fit or have you ordered it just to try it?


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Do you know for sure it'll fit or have you ordered it just to try it?


There are pics that look promising but no I don't know that it will fit.


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

GTTIME said:


> There are pics that look promising but no I don't know that it will fit.


Thanks for he reply. Please let me know if it does fit. Or better yet start a new thread to celebrate.


----------



## TLud (Jan 24, 2013)

I happened upon this thread literally 10 minutes after getting my XL PO LM resized (again). 

kamonjj, THANK YOU for this awesome post. I'm working with an extremely helpful gentleman at the Dallas OB, who ordered the clasp for me. I'm really looking forward to getting it, as this is the only thing that has kept me from completely enjoying this otherwise spectacular watch.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

What about the new bracelet on the Speedy 311.30.42.30.01.005? Anyone know if that can be retrofitted with a push-button adjustment clasp? I would guess people would be all over that if so (myself included).


----------



## Jstead82 (Dec 28, 2013)

Anthonypdawson said:


> I did not specifically ask about this watch when I had the clasp fitted to my 45.5 PO (non-chrono); however, if the bracelet is the same (which I suspect it is) then it will work.
> 
> Good luck!


How good is the fit? Is it a clean OEM feel and fit or does it look like a clasp meant for a different watch?


----------



## Anthonypdawson (Oct 26, 2012)

Jstead82 said:


> How good is the fit? Is it a clean OEM feel and fit or does it look like a clasp meant for a different watch?


The fit is perfect - even in the fully extended position it looks like it was made for this watch. Check out my picture earlier in this thread.

Go for it! |>


----------



## f1fan2010 (Jul 21, 2015)

Is the consensus that the SS micro-adjustable clasp will NOT fit the 2500 PO bracelet? My AD ordered an SS micro-adjustable clasp for me after I read this thread, but I just realized that everyone who is reporting success has an 8500 with a screw bracelet.


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

f1fan2010 said:


> Is the consensus that the SS micro-adjustable clasp will NOT fit the 2500 PO bracelet? My AD ordered an SS micro-adjustable clasp for me after I read this thread, but I just realized that everyone who is reporting success has an 8500 with a screw bracelet.


Doesn't work on 2500.


----------



## f1fan2010 (Jul 21, 2015)

Well, shoot. If anyone wants one of these clasps, PM me and I'll give you the name of my AD. He ordered one for me. Should arrive in approximately a week.


----------



## caboer (Oct 2, 2012)

I have 2500 PO LM LE with screw clasp from 8500


----------



## f1fan2010 (Jul 21, 2015)

???? So it does fit? Are the LM 2500 bracelets any different from the standard 2500 bracelets?


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

caboer said:


> I have 2500 PO LM LE with screw clasp from 8500


So tell the good people interested in this what was involved in making it work.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Hahahah, this thread never stops to amazed Me... I hope the next is an adjustable clasp for the speedy style 1610/930...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Looking at the photo I think this requires a little drilling of the links. I think the 2500 center links has been drilled to accommodate the screw pin of the 8500. 

I wonder if anyone tried fitting the PO bracelet into SMP 300 like 2254. I think I can live with that, as long as it's not the bond bracelet. Nothing wrong with the Bond bracelet, just personal choice.


----------



## caboer (Oct 2, 2012)

GTTIME said:


> So tell the good people interested in this what was involved in making it work.


will do..

You need to buy the PO 8500 clasp and 2 end links from OB or service center.
The clasp will come with 4 screws and 2 pins (thin). The end link will come with 2 screws and 1 pin (thin).

You need your PO 2500 tube pin to make this work. 8500 pin (thin) need to be inserted into 2500 tube pin and then use it to link the 2500 bracelet with the 8500 end link.
8500 end links need to be linked with 8500 clasp.

I think this should work the same if you want to use 300MC clasp + end links with 2500 bracelet. Just make sure the end bracelet's width is the same length as the 300MC clasp end link (18mm?)


----------



## caboer (Oct 2, 2012)

f1fan2010 said:


> ???? So it does fit? Are the LM 2500 bracelets any different from the standard 2500 bracelets?


they are the same


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

That makes total sense!! The end link is the key!


----------



## southcarolina1801 (Dec 10, 2008)

Why do people keep buying $5-$10k watches with bracelets that don't fit? Omega needs to learn that their bracelet fitment is crap and the best way to do that is speak with your wallet. You should have to buy additional straps because the OEM bracelet can't be fitted correctly. I sold a practically new Speedy for the same reason and I won't buy another Omega until this issue is addressed.


----------



## TLud (Jan 24, 2013)

Some have asked for the part no. for the adjustable clasp in titanium. The ref. no. for the Ti version is 117TIZ001151. The cost is $312 plus tax. The Houston OB is being remodeled, so I acquired it from the very helpful Dallas OB, who were open to helping me with this, independently researched the issue on their end, and shipped the new clasp to me extremely quickly. It was an easy install. As has already been noted, the SMP bracelet is a different size than the PO bracelet, but that doesn't matter because the connection points are the same size. The new clasp comes with end links. You just need to take them off first. The new clasp is larger than the one originally on the PO, so you'll also need to shorten the bracelet -- one standard link was perfect for me.

The clasp looks like it belongs on this watch and is extremely comfortable, and I like to wear this one pretty snug. I've already put the new adjustability to good use; I worked out this morning and have spent the rest of the day in a cold office. I'm as excited as I am about a new watch. Below are some before and after pictures:

*BEFORE*




























*AFTER*


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

caboer said:


> will do..
> 
> You need to buy the PO 8500 clasp and 2 end links from OB or service center.
> The clasp will come with 4 screws and 2 pins (thin). The end link will come with 2 screws and 1 pin (thin).
> ...


You're the man. I knew this would work with some combinations of the pins and tubes. Now I need to find a mint first gen PO.


----------



## armybuck041 (Nov 27, 2009)

Could you confirm that 117TIZ001151 will work for the 42mm PO Ti?

Thanks


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

armybuck041 said:


> Could you confirm that 117TIZ001151 will work for the 42mm PO Ti?
> 
> Thanks


I believe that is correct. I found some info for the Ti adjustable clasp in a recent post and I saved the clipping for later reference, but unfortunately I didn't save who wrote it. *"The ref. no. for the Ti version is 117TIZ001151. The cost is $312 plus tax."*

Here is more info from a few pages ago in this thread, re: the SS models.



> Originally Posted by *Anthonypdawson* _Hi,
> 
> My post on this is here:
> 
> ...


I think someone said the 117TIZ001154 was ALSO for the SMPc with 20mm non-taper bracelet, because the 45.5mm PO tapers from 22mm to 20mm at the clasp, and so the clasp is the same size for the SMPc. What I don't recall is, I think it was posted that this 1154 was originally on the Speedmaster MkII re-issue.


----------



## SoybeanWatches (Mar 29, 2015)

Argh never thought of doing this.. THANK YOU Kamonjj!!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

caboer said:


> will do..
> 
> You need to buy the PO 8500 clasp and 2 end links from OB or service center.
> The clasp will come with 4 screws and 2 pins (thin). The end link will come with 2 screws and 1 pin (thin).
> ...





Anthonypdawson said:


> _
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I am interested in fitting an *Omega adjustable clasp* to my *42mm 2500 PO bracele*t.

If I understand correctly, I need to purchase the SS SM300 clasp which is part number: 17STZ000824 and the cost is about $120 or so?

I think I also need the clasp endlinks to make this work? Does the clasp come with the end links, or do I need to purchase these separately, and if so, does anyone know the part number or can PM the name of a OB to order from?

THANKS in advance!


----------



## armybuck041 (Nov 27, 2009)

Can anyone help me out with sourcing a clasp and some spare links?

I'm having a hell of a time trying to find an AD willing to play ball.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

armybuck041 said:


> Can anyone help me out with sourcing a clasp and some spare links?
> 
> I'm having a hell of a time trying to find an AD willing to play ball.


Bought mine from the lovely ladies at the Philadelphia boutique. I'm in Iowa and they were more than happy to order and ship for me. Multiple people have ordered from them, so they are definitely willing.


----------



## armybuck041 (Nov 27, 2009)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Bought mine from the lovely ladies at the Philadelphia boutique. I'm in Iowa and they were more than happy to order and ship for me. Multiple people have ordered from them, so they are definitely willing.


Any chance you could PM me the contact info?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Bought mine from the lovely ladies at the Philadelphia boutique. I'm in Iowa and they were more than happy to order and ship for me. Multiple people have ordered from them, so they are definitely willing.


Update, I just ordered the SS adjustable clasp for the SM300.
In addition, I was also able to order the endlinks that come with this clasp.
My plan is to retrofit the adjustable clasp and endlinks with my 42mm 2500 PO, very excited for this mod to work!

Ordering over the phone was a breeze thanks to the friendly service from Nora at the OB-Pittsburg!
Thanks again for your help Justus!


----------



## tsbrown (Jul 24, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Update, I just ordered the SS adjustable clasp for the SM300.
> In addition, I was also able to order the endlinks that come with this clasp.
> My plan is to retrofit the adjustable clasp and endlinks with my 42mm 2500 PO, very excited for this mod to work!
> 
> ...


I just ordered mine from Norah (Nour) at the Pittsburgh/Ross Park Mall Omega Boutique. She was extremely helpful and I highly recommend you call her.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

caboer said:


> will do..
> 
> You need to buy the PO 8500 clasp and 2 end links from OB or service center.
> The clasp will come with 4 screws and 2 pins (thin). The end link will come with 2 screws and 1 pin (thin).
> ...


Screw pin went into the 2500 center link without modifying the hole? was it a straight forward fit?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Update, I just ordered the SS adjustable clasp for the SM300.
> In addition, I was also able to order the endlinks that come with this clasp.
> My plan is to retrofit the adjustable clasp and endlinks with my 42mm 2500 PO, very excited for this mod to work!
> 
> ...


Glad to hear and and happy to help! Can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Hi Iowa , Your speedy might work as well...Someone is trying to retro fit the Speedy Mark 2 for a speedy bracelet and it looks like it might work. Would You still consider this option since You do love your speedy. I can't try it here as OB isn't that helpful about this idea and they don't have a watch technicians there.


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Update, I just ordered the SS adjustable clasp for the SM300.
> In addition, I was also able to order the endlinks that come with this clasp.
> My plan is to retrofit the adjustable clasp and endlinks with my 42mm 2500 PO, very excited for this mod to work!
> 
> ...


Just looking to do the same for my 42mm PO 2500. What are the exact stock codes for the clasp and end links you purchased? I'm looking to buy from CousinsUK or Ofrei is possible, so need to be sure I get the right item. Thanks!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

If You're UK base Mate try STS. You might get it there so much cheaper than CousinUK


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

mjoranga said:


> If You're UK base Mate try STS. You might get it there so much cheaper than CousinUK


Yeah I'm in the UK. Didn't realise STS sold parts separately? That's a top tip if they do, will email them. Just need the product codes!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

My plan is to speak to Simon and ask Him if he can do it for Me. If it works with 2254, I don't mind paying for the labour as I know it will still be cheaper compared to Cousins and the likes... Speed master mark 2 and the 2 end links part no. Is the one I'm hoping that will work with the 1610/930 bracelet...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

SUCCESS!!!!!!!

This arrived














End links w/ pins & screws








The target:





























You'll need a pin pusher tool


























































Voila!






















Next target:








Cost$:








This is awesome!!! Thanks to all that shared the info to make this possible


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Congrats Buchmann69! I am doing the same thing with my Speedmaster 9300. I am confident that this will work!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Awesome Mate... Which clasp is it from? Please try the 2254 Mate and if it works. Please share all the part no. Needed... Thanks for sharing...


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

Buchmann69 did you need to add another link to compensate for the new smaller clasp?


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

I have the 45mm 8500.Where shoulf i look for the clasp?Not titanium.I am not from US.


----------



## tornadobox (Jan 22, 2015)

My SM300MC clasp just arrived at my OB...I've got kids' sporting obligations tonight and tomorrow so I might not be able to pick it up until Wednesday or Thursday (or even Friday)...the wait is going to kill me


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

GTTIME said:


> Buchmann69 did you need to add another link to compensate for the new smaller clasp?


No, not necessary, more than enough room given the large amount of potential adjustment in this clasp.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Awesome Mate... Which clasp is it from? Please try the 2254 Mate and if it works. Please share all the part no. Needed... Thanks for sharing...


This will also work for the 2254.50 bracelet.

This is the clasp:








You'll also need the 2 endlinks, which are listed on the receipt (2x $45.00)


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Buchmann69 - thank you for sharing Mate... Please if You have time can You take a picture of both the clasp of 2254 and the clasp that We need to use just tilt them side by side and to see the difference. Thanks a lot again, I'm looking forward for Your next project doing it to Your 2254...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Buchmann69 - thank you for sharing Mate... Please if You have time can You take a picture of both the clasp of 2254 and the clasp that We need to use just tilt them side by side and to see the difference. Thanks a lot again, I'm looking forward for Your next project doing it to Your 2254...


1610/930 clasp:








Side by side comparison as requested
































Here it is!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

So glad to know it works Matey... Thanks for all the effort, this makes my 2254 even more desirable...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> 1610/930 clasp:
> View attachment 7923146
> Side by side comparison as requested
> View attachment 7923154
> ...


Whoa, now there's something I wasn't expecting to see. Nice work! To clarify, this is the 20mm Seamaster 300 clasp not the 18mm MKII clasp, correct? Can I bother you for a pic of the underside (essentially your last pic rotated 90 degrees), curious how wide the clasp looks compared to the bracelet.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Whoa, now there's something I wasn't expecting to see. Nice work! To clarify, this is the 20mm Seamaster 300 clasp not the 18mm MKII clasp, correct? Can I bother you for a pic of the underside (essentially your last pic rotated 90 degrees), curious how wide the clasp looks compared to the bracelet.


Told You it will work Mate... Now You need to buy back Your Speedy bracelet...  Buchmann69 posted all the needed part no. to get this fit and I think the Seamaster 300Mc is the same as the Speedy mark 2 clasp. The only thing that will differ from each other is the end link clasp which attach to each bracelet. But I would also want to here the full details of doing this from Bachmann69 as He was the first one to do this with the Speedy 1610/930 bracelet. I can't wait to get mine sorted now...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Told You it will work Mate... Now You need to buy back Your Speedy bracelet...  Buchmann69 posted all the needed part no. to get this fit and I think the Seamaster 300Mc is the same as the Speedy mark 2 clasp. The only thing that will differ from each other is the end link clasp which attach to each bracelet. But I would also want to here the full details of doing this from Bachmann69 as He was the first one to do this with the Speedy 1610/930 bracelet. I can't wait to get mine sorted now...


Eh, personal preference, but I'm not a big fan of mixing push with screw pins. Plus I think the width of the clasp matches the Bond bracelet a little better. The Bond bracelet is supremely comfortable and I really don't mind the look, so I doubt I will make any changes. If I did anything it would probably be use the new Speedmaster bracelet with the new clasp if everything was confirmed to work, but that's a very pricey option.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Eh, personal preference, but I'm not a big fan of mixing push with screw pins. Plus I think the width of the clasp matches the Bond bracelet a little better. The Bond bracelet is supremely comfortable and I really don't mind the look, so I doubt I will make any changes. If I did anything it would probably be use the new Speedmaster bracelet with the new clasp if everything was confirmed to work, but that's a very pricey option.[/QUOTcan E]
> 
> I'm not sure about the speedy bracelet will work directly as there might be a little difference with the casing. Sad to say it's either a mix of screw pins and Push pin or nothing. I'll definitely go for it as my Speedy is just resting in the box for quite sometime now...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Iowa_Watchman said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, personal preference, but I'm not a big fan of mixing push with screw pins. Plus I think the width of the clasp matches the Bond bracelet a little better. The Bond bracelet is supremely comfortable and I really don't mind the look, so I doubt I will make any changes. If I did anything it would probably be use the new Speedmaster bracelet with the new clasp if everything was confirmed to work, but that's a very pricey option.[/QUOTcan E]
> ...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Whoa, now there's something I wasn't expecting to see. Nice work! To clarify, this is the 20mm Seamaster 300 clasp not the 18mm MKII clasp, correct? Can I bother you for a pic of the underside (essentially your last pic rotated 90 degrees), curious how wide the clasp looks compared to the bracelet.


Justus, 
this is the clasp I bought from Nour at OB -Pittsburgh (you recommended to me)









Here's a shot on the PO bracelet








Here's a shot on the 2254.50 bracelet


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> This will also work for the 2254.50 bracelet.
> 
> This is the clasp:
> View attachment 7910914
> ...


I've had two of those on back-order (pre-paid for them) since early March, for my Bond bracelet on SMPc and SMPc chronograph. I might decide to pass one along to another, since I'm happy with my StrapCode adjustable shark mesh on the chrono and the 1610/930 on the SMPc.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Looks spot on and doesn't seems very wide since the 2254 tapers to 18mm which is just the same with the end links from the adjustable clasp.


----------



## gzpermadi (Sep 8, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> 1610/930 clasp:
> View attachment 7923146
> 
> 
> ...


great info!


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

I'm doing this. Thanks for the great info!!!


----------



## AK CH (Apr 15, 2008)

Buchmann69 said:


> Justus,
> this is the clasp I bought from Nour at OB -Pittsburgh (you recommended to me)
> 
> [iurl="https://www.watchuseek.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7925210&d=1461599611"]
> ...


Man, that looks great on the 2254! I never liked the look of the rectangular clasp on its Speedy style bracelet. This is so much more pleasing to the eye. Hell, to both of my eyes even.

I'm a bit unclear though following this thread. Has it worked for anyone with the newer style 1958/957 screw type Speedmaster bracelet yet?


----------



## ate94 (Jul 1, 2013)

Hi guys, so I ordered 117STZ001154 from my local OB for my 42mm PO 8500. I noticed that the overall clasp size is larger than the OEM clasp that came with the watch. The clasp can be installed without issue but I'm just not a fan of how big it is. Has anyone ordered 117STZ000824? Can you confirm that it's a close match to the OEM clasp on the 42mm PO 8500? Thanks in advance.



















Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vertec (Feb 28, 2012)

I made the swap and absolutely love it. I actually think it looks far more appropriate being slightly larger to balance out the large watch head. The original clasp always looked so small on such a thick bracelet and had more side to side play than this new one. It is finally comfortable in cold weather again and I'm so glad this was discovered.

2016-04-28_06-51-23 by Vertec, on Flickr
2016-04-28_06-51-02 by Vertec, on Flickr


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

Thanks to those who posted ordering info. I have one on the way for my POLM. Installation fairly simple?


----------



## Vertec (Feb 28, 2012)

hedet said:


> Thanks to those who posted ordering info. I have one on the way for my POLM. Installation fairly simple?


Installation can be done yourself, but I urge you to get the proper screwdriver to avoid damaging the screws. Look for a 1.8mm slotted screwdriver, I got one from Amazon. http://www.amazon.com/Prec-Screwdriver-Slotted-1-8mm-26018/dp/B006ERRLA0

Also take your time and work over a cloth to catch those tiny screws.


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

Has anyone done this for a 45mm 2500? I see a bunch for the 42. If anyone has done this can you please tell me the clasp and end link part numbers?

Thanks in advance


----------



## tetia (Nov 24, 2010)

Where to find the clasp for the 45mm 8500?


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Vertec said:


> Installation can be done yourself, but I urge you to get the proper screwdriver to avoid damaging the screws. Look for a 1.8mm slotted screwdriver, I got one from Amazon. Amazon.com: Prec. Screwdriver, Slotted, 1.8mm x 1-5/8 26018: Home Improvement
> 
> Also take your time and work over a cloth to catch those tiny screws.


Excellent advice and I urge everyone to follow it. You definitely want to make sure you have a properly sized screw drive or it can be very easy to damage the screws. That's the exact screw drive I use and it's perfect. Definitely work over a cloth of some kind as well because those little screw heads love to wonder off. It's a very simple installation though, shouldn't take more than 5 minutes.


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

I got my new clasp installed on my 2500 PO. I had just enough tools to pull it off. Pin driver to get the pin started out, little mallet and pusher to get it most of the way out, pliers to pull the end of the pin out (it was really tight), mini screw driver to install new clasp. Took about 15 min and hardest part was definitely getting those pins out of the older PO bracelet. It looks great and I already adjusted it once mid-day to get a better fit. Thanks again!


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

hedet said:


> I got my new clasp installed on my 2500 PO. I had just enough tools to pull it off. Pin driver to get the pin started out, little mallet and pusher to get it most of the way out, pliers to pull the end of the pin out (it was really tight), mini screw driver to install new clasp. Took about 15 min and hardest part was definitely getting those pins out of the older PO bracelet. It looks great and I already adjusted it once mid-day to get a better fit. Thanks again!


Is that the 42mm? Looks good!


----------



## hedet (Oct 5, 2009)

whoischich said:


> Is that the 42mm? Looks good!


Yep 42mm!


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Loving this mod!


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> Loving this mod!
> View attachment 7964858
> 
> 
> View attachment 7964866


Looks great! I love that we've been able to improve on an old classic.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Ordered mine from my Local OB... But unsure if I've ordered enough, base on Bachmann69 Photo there's 8 small screws and 4 pins, on the invoice thou there's only 4 I think. The OB staff ordered me 4 pins and 4 screws. So If I'm short of screws to fit the modification for my 2254 clasp. Please do let Me know so I can order the rest... Cost Me 165£ all in all so far. I've noticed as well that the end links are just the same for both sides right? As it's the same part no. x2...


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Ordered mine from my Local OB... But unsure if I've ordered enough, base on Bachmann69 Photo there's 8 small screws and 4 pins, on the invoice thou there's only 4 I think. The OB staff ordered me 4 pins and 4 screws. So If I'm short of screws to fit the modification for my 2254 clasp. Please do let Me know so I can order the rest... Cost Me 165£ all in all so far. I've noticed as well that the end links are just the same for both sides right? As it's the same part no. x2...


I think your order is correct. The clasp itself comes with the 2 connecting pins and 4 accompanying screws, then you had to order 4 extra screws and 2 pins for the new connecting links. Sounds right in my head at least...


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> I think your order is correct. The clasp itself comes with the 2 connecting pins and 4 accompanying screws, then you had to order 4 extra screws and 2 pins for the new connecting links. Sounds right in my head at least...


CORRECT!

Necessary parts required for conversion:

Clasp X1
End links x2
Pins x4
Screws x8


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

The clasp itself comes with the 2 connecting pins and 4 accompanying screws, then you had to order 4 extra screws and 2 pins for the new connecting links. Sounds right in my head at least...[/QUOTE]

I see, so no need to order for more as the clasp will come with 2 pins and 4 screws which means I'll have an extra pins since the OB staff ordered me 4 more pins and 4 screws.


----------



## WWWW (Feb 2, 2015)

My clasp did not come with any screws or pins. This was in Canada. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I'll probably wait til my parts arrive and find out how many screws are there.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Buchmann69 said:


> CORRECT!
> 
> Necessary parts required for conversion:
> 
> ...


Is this the required part list to install the clasp on a 42mm 2500? Thanks.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

up1911fan said:


> Is this the required part list to install the clasp on a 42mm 2500? Thanks.


Yes
Here's the finished product with old clasp in the foreground


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

How do You find the difference Buchmann69 between the new and old clasp in terms of comfort and overall fitment.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> Yes
> Here's the finished product with old clasp in the foreground
> 
> View attachment 8042290


LOOKS FANTASTIC!!!


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

So I ordered the adjustable clasp from the MarkII to fit to my 2500 45.5 PO. 

Does anyone know the correct end links I need to mate the pin bracelet to the new clasp? I'm assuming it would be the end links from the 45.5 8500 PO, and not the MarkII endlinks? Thanks in advance!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Jrsnow said:


> So I ordered the adjustable clasp from the MarkII to fit to my 2500 45.5 PO.
> 
> Does anyone know the correct end links I need to mate the pin bracelet to the new clasp? I'm assuming it would be the end links from the 45.5 8500 PO, and not the MarkII endlinks? Thanks in advance!


x2 - anyone have the actual part numbers?


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

mjoranga said:


> How do You find the difference Buchmann69 between the new and old clasp in terms of comfort and overall fitment.


Interested to hear as well...


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

I'd like to know which attachment links work for different bracelets as well.


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

up1911fan said:


> I'd like to know which attachment links work for different bracelets as well.


I'm waiting to find which work for the speedy.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Zidane said:


> Interested to hear as well...





mjoranga said:


> How do You find the difference Buchmann69 between the new and old clasp in terms of comfort and overall fitment.


It's a game-changer for me! Night and day difference, for the better. Having micro-adjustable flexibilty on the fly (no tools necessary)!!! What's not to love?!
Some have pointed out that the adjustable clasp is wider and bulkier than the original clasp, and this is true, but it doesn't bother me at all. To be clear, I have done this mod with 2 of my omegas: the 2254.50 and the 42mm 2500PO.
Love it, no regrets!!!


----------



## Surfrider (Jun 14, 2012)

Awesome. Thought about doing this if possible when they first came out, but never really looked into it. I'm very interested in this. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Zidane (Feb 11, 2006)

Awesome. I'm going to order one as soon as I can stop by my boutique.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> I'm waiting to find which work for the speedy.


The same parts I used for my 2 mods will also work with the speedy pro bracelet.

Here again is the receipt I received from omega:


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

Buchmann, what end links did you use for your 2500 42mm PO? Are they the same end links that are used on the 8500 42mm PO?


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> The same parts I used for my 2 mods will also work with the speedy pro bracelet.
> 
> Here again is the receipt I received from omega:
> View attachment 8070402


Is that the speedy bracelet with screws, or does it not make a difference?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Phillip 'River' Niles said:


> Is that the speedy bracelet with screws, or does it not make a difference?


Both bracelets will work (screw or no screw)

However, if you have the newer bracelet with screws, you do not need to purchase the 2 endlinks, you only need to buy the adjustable clasp


----------



## Phillip 'River' Niles (Jan 3, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> Both bracelets will work (screw or no screw)
> 
> However, if you have the newer bracelet with screws, you do not need to purchase the 2 endlinks, you only need to buy the adjustable clasp


Thanks for the reply. Wish the two boutiques I visited last month was aware of this. I'll just buy the clasp and fit it myself.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jrsnow said:


> Buchmann, what end links did you use for your 2500 42mm PO? Are they the same end links that are used on the 8500 42mm PO?


They might be the same, but I'm not sure as I don't own an 8500 PO.

Actually, I think I read somewhere they are the same. Someone else here could confirm this.

Do you have the 8500 42mm PO? If so, you will only need to purchase the adjustable clasp, that I'm sure of.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

I have the 45.5 2500 PO, and I haven't gotten solid info from anyone regarding the part numbers of the endlinks I need. However, I suspect the endlinks from the 8500 45.5 should be what I need.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Jrsnow said:


> I have the 45.5 2500 PO, and I haven't gotten solid info from anyone regarding the part numbers of the endlinks I need. However, I suspect the endlinks from the 8500 45.5 should be what I need.


What is the diameter of your clasp end links from your 45.5 2500 PO?

If it is 18mm, then you have the same clasp as what's on the 42mm PO.


----------



## Jrsnow (Jun 18, 2013)

The 45.5 clasp is 20mm wide.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Yeah, I think 45mm PO got a lug width of 22mm hence 20mm at the clasp section. Someone please confirm this so other followers can get the correct parts they need.


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

This looks great! I'd love to try this myself. Unfortunately the local Omega boutique has refused to sell me the parts, although they did offer to sell me the whole bracelet for $779 (gee thanks...). Can anyone suggest an online retailer who stocks these parts? Alternatively, anyone have contact info for a friendlier OB or AD where I can buy them and have them shipped? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

workahol said:


> This looks great! I'd love to try this myself. Unfortunately the local Omega boutique has refused to sell me the parts, although they did offer to sell me the whole bracelet for $779 (gee thanks...). Can anyone suggest an online retailer who stocks these parts? Alternatively, anyone have contact info for a friendlier OB or AD where I can buy them and have them shipped? Thanks in advance.


The Philadelphia boutique should happily sell/ship it to you. That where I bought mine along with many others.


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> The Philadelphia boutique should happily sell/ship it to you. That where I bought mine along with many others.


Thanks, just dropped them a line! Will report what happens.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

It's actually the OB in Pittsburgh (not Philadelphia)









Here is the business card of Norah who sold me 2 bracelets over the phone and had them shipped to me super fast.

Give her a call.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Wonderful thread! Does anyone know if the adjustable clasp will fit on a SMP bond bracelet? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

Buchmann69 said:


> It's actually the OB in Pittsburgh (not Philadelphia)
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Whoops! I've been wrong this whole time. Not sure how I messed that up since I ordered from Norah as well. Thanks for the correction.



hchj said:


> Wonderful thread! Does anyone know if the adjustable clasp will fit on a SMP bond bracelet?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


New Bond bracelet or old? Fits the new Bond bracelet with the screws perfectly, not modification required. I'm sure it can be made to fit the old Bond bracelet in a similar fashion to the 1610/930 bracelet by replacing the connecting links with new ones, but I have yet to see anything try it on that specific bracelet.


----------



## hchj (Jul 9, 2011)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> New Bond bracelet or old? Fits the new Bond bracelet with the screws perfectly, not modification required. I'm sure it can be made to fit the old Bond bracelet in a similar fashion to the 1610/930 bracelet by replacing the connecting links with new ones, but I have yet to see anything try it on that specific bracelet.


Old one. The 1504/826 bracelet for 2599.80 SMP chronograph to be exact.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

My parts is almost complete, just waiting for the 2 end links and I'm good to go...


----------



## Mickjn (May 11, 2016)

Hi guys mick here new user and owner. I am trying to find out if the micro adjust clasp mentioned in these posts will fit my seamaster. It's a 212.30.44.50.01.001. Can anyone advise?


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Mickjn said:


> Hi guys mick here new user and owner. I am trying to find out if the micro adjust clasp mentioned in these posts will fit my seamaster. It's a 212.30.44.50.01.001. Can anyone advise?


It says You have a 21mm bracelet so not sure if the adjustable clasp will work with this model... I hope someone will pop along and give You a definite answer...


----------



## gustobruni (Apr 13, 2015)

Got my adjustable clasp @ the NY store (they had it in stock), no problems at all to buy it (less than 130 with tax). Installed it last night and now I can say I'm 100% happy with my 42mm 8500 PO. I ended up buying ref. 0117stz001154. Although someone mentioned is a bit larger than the original clasp, I actually think it is pretty well balanced. Thanks a lot OP!


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

sorry if this has been mentioned before, but would this clasp fit on an OEM seamaster 1610/930 bracelet? or do i also need to get extra pins / end links?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

josh27 said:


> sorry if this has been mentioned before, but would this clasp fit on an OEM seamaster 1610/930 bracelet? or do i also need to get extra pins / end links?


Since you asked so nicely...
Here it is again: you'll need 
1 adjustable clasp
2 endlinks
4 pins 
8 screws










Finished product on the 1610/930 bracelet:


----------



## jward451 (Jun 2, 2014)

Agreed, not the cheapest solution but I like the idea. I too had some fitment problems with my PO (45mm). Thanks for sharing !!


j.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I think it's cheap enough if You will compare it to other top brands... The full parts cost Me 166£ while a deployant is 175£...


----------



## josh27 (Nov 6, 2010)

much appreciated Buchmann69!



Buchmann69 said:


> Since you asked so nicely...
> Here it is again: you'll need
> 1 adjustable clasp
> 2 endlinks
> ...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm still waiting to complete my parts... Got most of it apart from the 2 end links...


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

mjoranga said:


> Iowa_Watchman said:
> 
> 
> > Eh, personal preference, but I'm not a big fan of mixing push with screw pins. Plus I think the width of the clasp matches the Bond bracelet a little better. The Bond bracelet is supremely comfortable and I really don't mind the look, so I doubt I will make any changes. If I did anything it would probably be use the new Speedmaster bracelet with the new clasp if everything was confirmed to work, but that's a very pricey option.[/QUOTcan E]
> ...


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

You will still have to use that small tube at the center. Just done mine and it's amazing... will upload pictures later... This thread is a legend and thanks to Bachmann69 for making it possible to work for 2254 or 1610/930 bracelet.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

So I sent my buddy who has a 2500c to the KOP boutique to get this clasp. He's always worn the watch very loose because any other combination of links would make it too tight sometimes. Anyway, now he's a bit bent because the bottom edges of the main body of the clasp are very sharp. Lol. Can't win. I think I can knock the edges off carefully with a tiny file without it being noticeable that I did it.

Anyone else notice this? I didn't put the watch on when I saw him last, but I felt it. It does seem quite sharp.


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Also - he paid almost $200 for the clasp and the two screw type end links. They did pressure test and clean the watch so he was very happy with the extra care.


----------



## Hoppyjr (Aug 11, 2006)

mjoranga said:


> You will still have to use that small tube at the center. Just done mine and it's amazing... will upload pictures later... This thread is a legend and thanks to Bachmann69 for making it possible to work for 2254 or 1610/930 bracelet.


Good to know.

Do we have any confirmation on the 45mm PO 2500 bracelet?


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Glad you got yours!!! looking forward to pics!



mjoranga said:


> You will still have to use that small tube at the center. Just done mine and it's amazing... will upload pictures later... This thread is a legend and thanks to Bachmann69 for making it possible to work for 2254 or 1610/930 bracelet.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

I'm wearing the new clasp now, and I can see what your friend means, but it is by no means very sharp, and I sure wouldn't put a file to it...my 2cents.



92gli said:


> So I sent my buddy who has a 2500c to the KOP boutique to get this clasp. He's always worn the watch very loose because any other combination of links would make it too tight sometimes. Anyway, now he's a bit bent because the bottom edges of the main body of the clasp are very sharp. Lol. Can't win. I think I can knock the edges off carefully with a tiny file without it being noticeable that I did it.
> 
> Anyone else notice this? I didn't put the watch on when I saw him last, but I felt it. It does seem quite sharp.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Glad you got yours!!! looking forward to pics!


Yes Sir, definitely... Fortunately my watch head is off for some fine adjustment so just the bracelet for now...

















I was having a hard time dealing with my old bracelet as it was dead tight, Have to soak it with loads of WD40 and patiently using a pusher pin and a hammer until it slowly move. I would suggest You work under a nice piece of cloth where You can easily see all those small parts like the screws. I have to used a Pillow case which is pretty much ideal for Me. I also used a mild thread lock for added security... By the way for those who will order the parts

The clasp will come as a clasp alone, End link will come with 2 screws and 1 pin x 2 and with that You will need another 4 screws and 2 pins. I didn't know this so now I got 4 spare of screws and 2 pins...



Cheers,
Manny


----------



## 92gli (Nov 18, 2011)

Buchmann69 said:


> I'm wearing the new clasp now, and I can see what your friend means, but it is by no means very sharp, and I sure wouldn't put a file to it...my 2cents.


I tried it on for a while last night and looked at it with a loupe. Omega's supplier did radius the longest edges on the outside but the inner edges are razors. Most of those are not exposed when the clasp is closed except the corners right where those flathead screws that hold it together are. That's all it is, just the inside edges of the corners. Very easy to fix with no chance of being noticed.

Otherwise, the clasp is as brilliant as I thought and I want to buy my friends 2500 badly now.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Haven't had a look at that sharp issue... maybe You can share some Photos...


----------



## buffon.bj (Jun 7, 2015)

So for a regular Speedy, all that's needed is the new clasp, right? I'm really intrigued, to be honest!


----------



## GTTIME (Jun 28, 2009)

buffon.bj said:


> So for a regular Speedy, all that's needed is the new clasp, right? I'm really intrigued, to be honest!


No you need new clasp attaching links as well.


----------



## MFB71 (Jan 31, 2010)

Sorry guys. Lots of information on this thread. 

I have a PO8500 incoming tomorrow with the screw bracelet. 

What parts do I need to buy to fit the Seamaster 300 adjustable stainless steel clasp. References welcome


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

I will put up a new thread as this will probably get buried but I have confirmed this WILL WORK on 2500 XL. I ordered the parts from Norah 2 days ago and did the install a little while ago. I did not take detailed pics as those already exist for the 42mm

Only difference in parts is you need the 45.5 8500 end links/ pins and screws.

Thanks again for all who made this possible.


----------



## up1911fan (Jan 5, 2016)

Got mine installed on my 2500 42mm and I love this clasp!


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Pictures? You know we love Photos:relaxed:


----------



## lamboz1 (May 30, 2009)

just bought a clasp from tornadobox for my po 8500xl, direct fit, nothing needed but good screwdrivers, and had to remove a link because the new clasp is a bit bigger



MFB71 said:


> Sorry guys. Lots of information on this thread.
> 
> I have a PO8500 incoming tomorrow with the screw bracelet.
> 
> What parts do I need to buy to fit the Seamaster 300 adjustable stainless steel clasp. References welcome


----------



## Howa (Mar 7, 2013)

Norah in Pittsburgh is awesome, I called this week, she knew exactly what I needed for my 42mm 8500 Planet Ocean, it was part # 0117STZ001154. Earlier posts in this thread showed this to be only for the 45mm PO and a different part # for the 42mm but she assured me the 1154 part was what I needed, she even looked up the other part # and said it was a butterfly clasp, not what I wanted. She shipped it next day UPS and I installed it in 5 minutes, perfect fit, the way the PO should have came from the factory. The clasp is slightly longer than the original which was good for me, the original clasp I could barely fit over my hand to get it on my wrist, this one makes putting the watch on much easier plus the obvious benefit of microadjusting during the day. Thanks to the OP for this thread!


----------



## workahol (May 11, 2013)

workahol said:


> Thanks, just dropped them a line! Will report what happens.


Well, it took a little while to get the parts, and then I had to round up my tools and find a free evening, but at last I can report... complete success! I got the recommended clasp, endlinks, and screws/pins from Norah at the Omega boutique in Pittsburgh. She really knows her stuff and couldn't have been nicer when we chatted on the phone. And now my PO2500 is suddenly super comfortable thanks to the trick ratcheting clasp. It does wear a little different, due to the different bulk and weight of the new clasp, but I actually like it this way. The weightier clasp helps balance the heavy watch head.

One tip: When adapting the new-style screwed endlinks to the old-style pin-and-collar bracelet, I found that it's much easier to drive in the pin if you first use a file to put a small amount of chamfer on the ends of the pin. The pin is not chamfered from the factory since it's not designed to be driven through a collar, but of course it does fit just fine, especially if you bevel it slightly to help it along. It took me some head-scratching before I figured that out, but then it went very smoothly.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Finally got my watch head back this morning and first thing I did was to install the bracelet. I didn't alter the links combination and so far all is good, When wrist is swollen the adjustment is at the 3rd position as it looks like there's about 6 slot in there and 2nd when it isn't swollen.





I am definitely very happy with this conversion and will never look back to those full and half link combinations...


----------



## Jabbawock545 (Jan 6, 2014)

Just ordered mine for my 45.5 PO should be here next week. £76 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

mjoranga said:


> Finally got my watch head back this morning and first thing I did was to install the bracelet. I didn't alter the links combination and so far all is good, When wrist is swollen the adjustment is at the 3rd position as it looks like there's about 6 slot in there and 2nd when it isn't swollen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations, happy you got it all sorted out!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## GX9901 (May 13, 2009)

I was actually able to get a pretty good fit with the stock PO 8500 bracelet, but I thought the stock clasp looked too thin. Looking through pics from this thread I thought I preferred the width of the extendable clasp. Of course, there's the added benefit of being able to adjust the fit, so I called up Norah from the Pittsburgh OB and ordered one.

The clasp arrived today and I installed it right away. I do indeed prefer the look of the wider clasp and being able to adjust the fit is pretty awesome as well.

Thanks to this thread for this great and relatively inexpensive upgrade to the PO bracelet!

Nice snug fit:









Clasp:


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Buchmann69 said:


> Congratulations, happy you got it all sorted out!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And that's because of You Mate... Thanks a lot for that...


----------



## rossi46vr (Mar 19, 2012)

I've just bought myself a Goodplanet GMT. Called my local OB today to ask about fitting 117STZ001154 adjustable clasp. I was told they could order one but doubted it would work.
could one of you in the know please confirm what I will need for the 43.5mm PO GMT ?


----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

What a great thread.

Question.

I want to put this on my 42mm 2500 PO and right now it's tight as it's missing a link. I ordered the link but if I add this clasp would I need still another link on top of that to make it the same size? This new clasp looks shorter than the one I have.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

Photon said:


> What a great thread.
> 
> Question.
> 
> I want to put this on my 42mm 2500 PO and right now it's tight as it's missing a link. I ordered the link but if I add this clasp would I need still another link on top of that to make it the same size? This new clasp looks shorter than the one I have.


Good question.
The adjustable clasp is a little shorter, but it can be extended quite a bit, which should more than make up for the difference.

I would try it out first, I think it may work with the one additional link you've already ordered.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

Buchmann69 said:


> Good question.
> The adjustable clasp is a little shorter, but it can be extended quite a bit, which should more than make up for the difference.
> 
> I would try it out first, I think it may work with the one additional link you've already ordered.
> ...


When I installed the Ti SM300 clasp onto my 42mm Ti PO 8500 LM I had to remove a full link for it to fit, vs with the old clasp.

Yesterday I installed an 1154 clasp onto both my SMPc Chronohraph and SMPc, and I had to remove a link from each watch just like before. Somehow the linkage attachments make the bracelet too large even though it fit before with the old clasp, despite looking shorter.


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

Photon said:


> What a great thread.
> 
> Question.
> 
> I want to put this on my 42mm 2500 PO and right now it's tight as it's missing a link. I ordered the link but if I add this clasp would I need still another link on top of that to make it the same size? This new clasp looks shorter than the one I have.


You will probably need an additional one but maybe buy a half. My PO 2500 XL was tight. I put the clasp on and I had to have it fully extended so that would not work. I then put in two half links so 1 full now too loose even fully closed. I took one half link out and its perfect. Perfect size when it's fully closed and when its too tight I extend it 1 or 2 clicks. 2 clicks has been the largest I had to go.


----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

hbombkid said:


> You will probably need an additional one but maybe buy a half. My PO 2500 XL was tight. I put the clasp on and I had to have it fully extended so that would not work. I then put in two half links so 1 full now too loose even fully closed. I took one half link out and its perfect. Perfect size when it's fully closed and when its too tight I extend it 1 or 2 clicks. 2 clicks has been the largest I had to go.


Ok, so if my bracelet is the perfect size, which it will be when I get that new link, and I add this clasp I will need another link? How many clicks does the clasp have total?


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

Photon said:


> Ok, so if my bracelet is the perfect size, which it will be when I get that new link, and I add this clasp I will need another link? How many clicks does the clasp have total?


I think you would need a half link. That is what I had to do. Before I changed the clasp it was a good fit. It was way to tight after the mod and adding a half link was perfect.

I think someone took pics of the two side by side and the 300m one is smaller.

Having the extendable clasp makes it much easier. It gives you 9.6mm play and has 6 total positions

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Photon (Apr 21, 2016)

hbombkid said:


> I think you would need a half link. That is what I had to do. Before I changed the clasp it was a good fit. It was way to tight after the mod and adding a half link was perfect.
> 
> I think someone took pics of the two side by side and the 300m one is smaller.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the info. I can't wait to get this.


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

DocJekl said:


> When I installed the Ti SM300 clasp onto my 42mm Ti PO 8500 LM I had to remove a full link for it to fit, vs with the old clasp.
> 
> Yesterday I installed an 1154 clasp onto both my SMPc Chronohraph and SMPc, and I had to remove a link from each watch just like before. Somehow the linkage attachments make the bracelet too large even though it fit before with the old clasp, despite looking shorter.


Doc Jekl...
Larry, is that you?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

I'm also puzzled if it's Him or not...😂😂😂

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

DocJekl said:


> When I installed the Ti SM300 clasp onto my 42mm Ti PO 8500 LM I had to remove a full link for it to fit, vs with the old clasp.
> 
> Yesterday I installed an 1154 clasp onto both my SMPc Chronohraph and SMPc, and I had to remove a link from each watch just like before. Somehow the linkage attachments make the bracelet too large even though it fit before with the old clasp, despite looking shorter.





Buchmann69 said:


> Doc Jekl...
> Larry, is that you?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I can neither confirm nor deny that - after the security breach real names aren't safe, right?


----------



## Jabbawock545 (Jan 6, 2014)

All fitted to my po really pleased. Here are a few pics comparing the old one to the new.

Ordered from beaverbrooks in the UK £76 delivered.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jason504 (Nov 6, 2015)

Jabbawock545 said:


> All fitted to my po really pleased. Here are a few pics comparing the old one to the new.
> 
> Ordered from beaverbrooks in the UK £76 delivered.
> 
> ...


Why does your old clasp look like that? That is not the clasp that came with it? Just asking because I have a PO 2500 xl and my watchmaker just ordered the clasp for me. Hope it works.

Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## hbombkid (Sep 10, 2011)

Jason504 said:


> Why does your old clasp look like that? That is not the clasp that came with it? Just asking because I have a PO 2500 xl and my watchmaker just ordered the clasp for me. Hope it works.
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 6 using Tapatalk


8500 has a different clasp than the 2500. If you look at my posts and parts needed 2500 Xl will work. That is what I have. FYI the clasp extender tapers a little smaller so when extended completely it's not a perfect fit to the end link. I would say 98% fit. I did not even notice it till getting called on it here


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

Jabbawock545 said:


> All fitted to my po really pleased. Here are a few pics comparing the old one to the new.
> 
> Ordered from beaverbrooks in the UK £76 delivered.
> 
> ...


45mm PO?


----------



## Jabbawock545 (Jan 6, 2014)

mazman01 said:


> 45mm PO?


Yes

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## exarkun12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Hi all,

Sorry if this has been asked and answered, but i am quite confused.

Which clasp will fit the 43.5mm PO GMT? I saw a post here which said the following:

---------
For the PO 42 and GMT: 117STZ000824
For the PO 45.5: 117STZ001154
-----------

But on another thread I saw someone fitting the 117STZ001154 to his PO GMT instead.

Has anyone successfully fitted the 117STZ000824 to a PO GMT?

Thanks!!


----------



## raf42 (Aug 30, 2013)

That was likely me, when you asked in this thread:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-adjustable-clasp-finally-done-3372618.html#post31242002

with a pic showing it fitted to the bracelet, then you asked for confirmation, which I gave the exact part number/description from my AD invoice:

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/speedmaster-adjustable-clasp-finally-done-3372618.html#post31253250

I don't know about part 117STZ000824, only that 117STZ001154 absolutely works for the PO GMT.

This is the older thread that started it all (for me) showing that the SMMC 300 clasp was compatible with the 43.5mm PO GMT bracelet (with a pic of the part bag w/part number):

https://www.watchuseek.com/f20/omega-planet-ocean-goodplanet-gmt-my-new-daily-watch-2210850.html

It's a fantastic upgrade to the PO GMT bracelet (and I'm sure all the other bracelets that people have fitted it to successfully).



exarkun12 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Sorry if this has been asked and answered, but i am quite confused.
> 
> ...


----------



## exarkun12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thank you! I was really thrown off by the various posts.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

*Some people who ordered the 0824 discovered that it's some kind of folding clasp for a strap, not an adjustable clasp for a bracelet.*


----------



## pjsayer (Nov 16, 2011)

DocJekl said:


> *Some people who ordered the 0824 discovered that it's some kind of folding clasp for a strap, not an adjustable clasp for a bracelet.*


Yeah I can confirm that the 0824 part is a butterfly clasp for the latest AT range. No good for POs. Pretty sure there's only one adjustable clasp size and it fits all of the PO bracelets.


----------



## exarkun12 (Jul 26, 2009)

Thanks for the tips. I have another question, has anyone bought the titanium version of the 117STZ001154? Could you please provide the reference number? I might have a titanium PO GMT coming my way and would like to purchase the correct buckle for it. Thanks!!!


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Hi guys


I've contacted the Manchester boutique and they are going to order one in, but they are having difficulty identifying which part number it is.


so, can someone, who has done exactly this, comment on which part number is required for a PO 8500 42mm - is it definitely 0117STZ001154? Please do not comment if you are speculating, I need someone to comment who actually has had this done for clarity. Many thanks guys.


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)

I ordered and I am using 1154 with my PO 42mm, it fits without any additional part but it is 20mm wide where the bracelet is 18mm wide at the buckle end.
This means that 1154 looks a little big on the bracelet but doesn't disturb you on the wrist and totally useful..
0824 is a butterfly clasp and has nothing to do with PO bracelet..



Hicksmat said:


> Hi guys
> 
> I've contacted the Manchester boutique and they are going to order one in, but they are having difficulty identifying which part number it is.
> 
> so, can someone, who has done exactly this, comment on which part number is required for a PO 8500 42mm - is it definitely 0117STZ001154? Please do not comment if you are speculating, I need someone to comment who actually has had this done for clarity. Many thanks guys.


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Ytk said:


> I ordered and I am using 1154 with my PO 42mm, it fits without any additional part but it is 20mm wide where the bracelet is 18mm wide at the buckle end.
> This means that 1154 looks a little big on the bracelet but doesn't disturb you on the wrist and totally useful..
> 0824 is a butterfly clasp and has nothing to do with PO bracelet..


Perfect answer. Many thanks to you!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

CAN WE SUMMARIZE BY ANSWERING THESE QUESTIONS, PREFERABLY IN AN EDIT OF THE ORIGINAL POST TOO?

A. We know that there is an adjustable clasp for the Seamaster 300 master coaxial, in both steel and in titanium. We also know that there is an adjustable clasp for the Speedmaster Mark II. 

(1) Which one of those two steel watches above uses the 1154 clasp? We know the SM 300 MC clasp is a direct bolt-on for a planet ocean 8500 42mm and a PO GMT 43.5mm. But IS THE 1154 FROM THE SM300 MC or from Speedy Mk2?

We also know the 1154 is a direct bolt-on for the Nond SMPc "screw-type" bracelet, with and without chronograph. I have done this. This will also work on a 1610/930 bracelet with new and links (been there done that), and on the planet ocean 2500 42mm with new end links (have the parts but have not done it yet).

(2) What is the part number for the titanium Seamaster 300 clasp? My Omega boutique threw away my packaging after installing my Ti clasp on my To PO 8500 LM, and the clasp model number is not on my receipt.

(3) What is the part number for the speed master Mark II clasp, and do they make one in titanium? Is this the clasp that is used on a 45mm planet ocean, or is this the 1154 everyone is using?

B. What would work with a titanium X 33 skywalker? The 1154 clasp will not work on the X-33 Skywalker without new clasp end-links, and I would want to use a titanium clasp if possible, not steel.


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)

In regards to your message, I asked the sales guy to bring the SM300 to the after sales to order the clasp.
They checked it with the code and 1154 is the clasp for SM300 MC stainless steel.

I don't have any answers for your other questions unfortunately..


----------



## Ytk (Jan 26, 2012)

Hicksmat said:


> Perfect answer. Many thanks to you!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You welcome, also, I can share some pics of the watch tonight if you wish..


----------



## Hicksmat (Feb 19, 2014)

Ytk said:


> You welcome, also, I can share some pics of the watch tonight if you wish..


I've now ordered one through my local Omega Boutique. They didn't know about this but they do now and I said they would likely get other people asking to do the same. I'm just waiting for the part to arrive now. £77 UK sterling.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aliosa_007 (Feb 17, 2015)

Ytk said:


> In regards to your message, I asked the sales guy to bring the SM300 to the after sales to order the clasp.
> They checked it with the code and 1154 is the clasp for SM300 MC stainless steel.
> 
> I don't have any answers for your other questions unfortunately..


I am wearing the Mk2 today and just checked what is printed on the clasp: STZ001154. Is it the letters that distinguish it from the 300MC or are both watches using the exact same clasp?


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

Aliosa_007 said:


> I am wearing the Mk2 today and just checked what is printed on the clasp: STZ001154. Is it the letters that distinguish it from the 300MC or are both watches using the exact same clasp?


Looks like the MK2 and the S300Mc shares the same clasp and it's only the 1154 for the stainless steel...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

mjoranga said:


> Looks like the MK2 and the S300Mc shares the same clasp and it's only the 1154 for the stainless steel...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


So for my solution on my X33 Solar impulse 2, I'd need another Ti SM300 MC clasp + the Ti end links that I didn't need for my Ti PO 8500 LM. I just don't want to put my stainless 1154 clasp and end links on it, since the watch only weighs 107 grams with Ti bracelet and clasp installed.

It needs the end links because the attachments points are too wide on the X-33 bracelet, as wide as with a PO 2500 clasp.


----------



## mjoranga (Jul 19, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> So for my solution on my X33 Solar impulse 2, I'd need another Ti SM300 MC clasp + the Ti end links that I didn't need for my Ti PO 8500 LM. I just don't want to put my stainless 1154 clasp and end links on it, since the watch only weighs 107 grams with Ti bracelet and clasp installed.
> 
> It needs the end links because the attachments points are too wide on the X-33 bracelet, as wide as with a PO 2500 clasp.


Any chance You can check the No. Printed under Your Titanium Clasp Mate? That's probably the one You need for Your X33.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

mjoranga said:


> Any chance You can check the No. Printed under Your Titanium Clasp Mate? That's probably the one You need for Your X33.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


I agree, the X-33 likely needs the same *SM300 MC Ti clasp* that I used with my Ti PO 8500 LM, which is* The TIZ001151*. Regardless, I'll need Ti SM300 MC end-links, since the mounting points on the X-33 bracelet are wider than the ones for the adjustable clasps.

I understand that the claps for SM300 MC (steel and Ti) will fit the 42mm and 43.5mm PO's directly. But we were told there was another from the Speedy Mk2 that was for 45.5mm PO 8500 and similar which taper to a 20mm clasp, or those that were 20mm without taper like the SMPc - that one appears to be the 1154.

Still, HOW MANY DIFFERENT ADJUSTABLE CLASPS ARE THERE? Is it just the 001154 + the Ti equivalent TIZ001151, and that's it?


----------



## riddlezildjian (Jun 8, 2013)

DocJekl said:


> I agree, the X-33 likely needs the same *SM300 MC Ti clasp* that I used with my Ti PO 8500 LM, which is* The TIZ001151*. Regardless, I'll need Ti SM300 MC end-links, since the mounting points on the X-33 bracelet are wider than the ones for the adjustable clasps.
> 
> I understand that the claps for SM300 MC (steel and Ti) will fit the 42mm and 43.5mm PO's directly. But we were told there was another from the Speedy Mk2 that was for 45.5mm PO 8500 and similar which taper to a 20mm clasp, or those that were 20mm without taper like the SMPc - that one appears to be the 1154.
> 
> Still, HOW MANY DIFFERENT ADJUSTABLE CLASPS ARE THERE? Is it just the 001154 + the Ti equivalent TIZ001151, and that's it?


Here's my findings after looking at multiple threads regarding this. Heres a consolidated conclusion:

117STZ001154 --> Steel (cost: ~120 USD)
117TIZ001151 --> Titanium (cost: ~300 USD)

*** Disregard the model: 117STZ000824, its a wrong part that's actually an Aqua Terra butterfly clasp, that has *nothing to do with microadjustments*. ***

Fitment:
PO 8500 42mm (Fits, but there will clasp will be 2mm wider. Wont be flush with 18mm tapered bracelet.) 
PO 8500 45mm (Perfect fit, no brainer to get)

PO 2500 42mm (Fits, but there will clasp will be 2mm wider. Wont be flush with 18mm tapered bracelet.) * Need modified endlinks to work*
PO 2500 45mm (Perfect fit, no brainer to get) * Need modified endlinks to work*

Speedmaster ??
SMPs ??
You guys can continue here. The pics in this thread alone can confirm this (all flush looking clasps are on 45mm POs).

So basically, kamonjj started this thread (thank you!) stating that the SM300 Microadjustable clasp fits the 42mm, and later found out that it also fits the 45mm.
However, it was the other way round the whole time (the SM300 clasp fits the 45mm PO perfectly, but protrudes 2mm for the 42mm PO)
The same clasp fits for both 20mm-->18mm tapered end bracelets (though clasp is wider) and 22mm-->20mm tapered end bracelets.

The reason a same clasp can fit both is to do with the C-shaped joining links. Read this short discussion entirely understand: 
Best way to order adjustable Omega 'Push' clasp for PO 42

Personally, I'm a little bothered about the clasp not being flush with the PO 42mm bracelet. However you do gain microadjustment, which I severely need now.


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Thanks to all who made this possible. Just finished up and couldn't be happier


----------



## pikeman (Sep 8, 2010)

Any news on the part number for the adjustable clasp for a 45mm ti PO?


----------



## mikekilo725 (Mar 24, 2014)

Believe it was stated a couple posts up.

117STZ001154 --> Steel (cost: ~120 USD)
117TIZ001151 --> Titanium (cost: ~300 USD)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

For those of you who are not divers, Omega also has an adjustable clasp that provides either 2mm or 4mm of extension ... similar to the Rolex 5mm Easylink, but better (STZ004666). Please note that this will only fit 42mm Gen1 and Gen2 POs and Speedy-style bracelets (i.e.-with 18mm links at the clasp), not the POXL or SMP. Also note that you will need the appropriate saddle link (the link with two pins that connects bracelet to clasp) for your particular watch (PO or SMP).

That clasp is what came standard on my new Gen3 39.5mm PO (I will be getting the regular adjustable dive clasp from the Gen3 43.5mm PO in the next couple of weeks). I might keep this smaller clasp on my watch as my "winter" clasp, and switch it out with the fully-expandable dive clasp in the spring for dive season.


----------



## riddlezildjian (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks for the share @iinsic. That's pretty cool.
Any chance there's more pictures with it on the wrist?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

riddlezildjian said:


> Thanks for the share @iinsic. That's pretty cool.
> Any chance there's more pictures with it on the wrist?


Just these two on my 7¾" wrist. I haven't had a chance to take more than a couple of Q&Ds.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Here's a photo of the STZ004666 clasp, which extends 2mm or 4mm:









I hope to have the clasp for the 43.5 model in another week or so, and will post photos of it then. Interestingly, unlike the 1154 clasp from the 300MC, the 43.5 clasp has recovered the full dive watch utility. It extends about 9-10mm with the ratcheting mechanism and, when fully extended, offers the old fold-out divesuit extension in addition to that. The advantage on a thicker divesuit is that you can use the ratcheting mechanism to tighten it down after folding out the extension for a more precise fit.


----------



## riddlezildjian (Jun 8, 2013)

Thanks @iinsic. Looks proportional.

If only there was a clasp without overhangs for 18mm-width tapered-ends. 
Fingers crossed that it'll be introduced in the future, when Omega moves towards having extensible clasps for their entire product line (including smaller diameters).

The STZ004666 seems more compact so the overhang isn't as pronounced though. 
It also looks shorter than both the 117TIZ001151 and the original clasp. 
Any chance we can a side by side?


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

riddlezildjian said:


> Any chance we can a side by side?


Soon!


----------



## jjohnnyl (Sep 25, 2015)

I have a 42mm Planet Ocean Liquidmetal LE with the push pin type bracelet..

so do I just order:

0117STZ001154 x1 or do I get this new STZ004666?
0118ST1589 x2
0128ST0166 x2
0124ST3307 x2

will that work?

Thanks in advanced!


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

jjohnnyl said:


> I have a 42mm Planet Ocean Liquidmetal LE with the push pin type bracelet..
> 
> so do I just order:
> 
> ...


I believe that works (1154), because the bracelet tapers to 18mm and the new pins above are too long for using them to connect to the new links when using the screws (hence you don't need extra pins and screws). This is what I used with my 1610/930 bracelet.

(1) You'll need to use the original bracelet pins and bushings from the POLMLE bracelet to connect it to the new clasp-links/saddle-links. 
(2) your'll use the new pins and screws to connect the new links to the new clasp.

I don't know about the other part number, but if it's the part for the new 43.5 Planet Ocean 8900 then iisic says it'll work


----------



## jjohnnyl (Sep 25, 2015)

DocJekl said:


> I believe that works (1154), because the bracelet tapers to 18mm and the new pins above are too long for using them to connect to the new links when using the screws (hence you don't need extra pins and screws). This is what I used with my 1610/930 bracelet.
> 
> (1) You'll need to use the original bracelet pins and bushings from the POLMLE bracelet to connect it to the new clasp-links/saddle-links.
> (2) your'll use the new pins and screws to connect the new links to the new clasp.
> ...


Great thanks!

So I will just order:
0117STZ001154 x1 or STZ004666 x1 (the new clasp iinisc mentioned) -> the STZ004666 doesn't seem as wide so it might be better for my tapered 18mm bracelet?
0118ST1589 x2

Unfortunately the Omega boutique in Melbourne won't sell me the parts because I'm "butchering my bracelet"... so my next task is to find somewhere that will sell it to me!

edit: FYI I'm currently using a 1580/952 bracelet


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

jjohnnyl said:


> Great thanks!
> 
> So I will just order:
> *0117STZ001154 x1 or STZ004666 x1 (the new clasp iinisc mentioned) -> might go check out what the clasp looks like at the AD.
> ...


I'd counsel patience. In another week I'll have the expandable clasp for the 435, which has both the ratcheting extension of the 1154, plus a foldout dive extension (for a total of about ~25mm of total extension). However, if you don't care to use your watch on a dive, go with the 4666, which just gives you the comfort adjustment (see post #312 above for that mechanism).

Moreover, the 4666 is shorter ... less than 35mm long:


----------



## jjohnnyl (Sep 25, 2015)

iinsic said:


> I'd counsel patience. In another week I'll have the expandable clasp for the 435, which has both the ratcheting extension of the 1154, plus a foldout dive extension (for a total of about ~25mm of total extension). However, if you don't care to use your watch on a dive, go with the 4666, which just gives you the comfort adjustment (see post #312 above for that mechanism).
> 
> Moreover, the 4666 is shorter ... less than 35mm long:


Thanks I'll go for the:
STZ004666 x1 -> I don't dive at all so I'm fine with this
0118ST1589 x2 -> can you confirm these end links work with the STZ004666?

Not a lot of info on the STZ004666 in this thread (or Google).


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

jjohnnyl said:


> Thanks I'll go for the:
> STZ004666 x1 -> I don't dive at all so I'm fine with this
> 0118ST1589 x2 -> can you confirm these end links work with the STZ004666?
> 
> Not a lot of info on the STZ004666 in this thread (or Google).


I can't confirm the parts numbers, but the screw-and-pin saddle links for the 42mm Gen2 should work (shown in the photo below). The free pin inside the screw-and-pin saddle link will go inside the bracelet part of your Gen1 link, connecting it to the saddle link (Note: You will _*not*_ use the friction collar that goes in the center link on that connecting bracelet link. The screws in the saddle link will retain the pin).

Also note: I think the question about needing extra sets of pin-and-screws was due to the possibility that the saddle links come with only one set of pin-and-screws, even though it needs two sets to work. However, each saddle link may very possibly come with two sets. This needs to be verified.


----------



## DocJekl (May 19, 2014)

So, I'm going to want to do this for my Ti Speedster X-33 bracelet, which would use the links and clasp from the Ti 300MC. I don't have the numbers for the links, just that it's the 1151 clasp.

But, what about the links and clasp from the new 43.5mm Ti Planet Ocean 8900, since the X-33 bracelet tapers to 18mm and the new clasp isn't supposed to have overlap? Does anyone have the part numbers for the new Ti clasp and links?


----------



## jjohnnyl (Sep 25, 2015)

iinsic said:


> I'd counsel patience. In another week I'll have the expandable clasp for the 435, which has both the ratcheting extension of the 1154, plus a foldout dive extension (for a total of about ~25mm of total extension). However, if you don't care to use your watch on a dive, go with the 4666, which just gives you the comfort adjustment (see post #312 above for that mechanism).
> 
> Moreover, the 4666 is shorter ... less than 35mm long:


Went to the omega boutique and they say the 4666 part isn't available yet in Australia, might have to wait till after Christmas


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

jjohnnyl said:


> Went to the omega boutique and they say the 4666 part isn't available yet in Australia, might have to wait till after Christmas


That might explain why it is taking so long for me to get the clasp from the PO435. It has been three weeks already, and no word. o|


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

iinsic said:


> That might explain why it is taking so long for me to get the clasp from the PO435. It has been three weeks already, and no word. o|


Is it the same clasp as the one on the Seamaster 300? If so, I just ordered one from a boutique. They had them in-stock and ready to ship.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Iowa_Watchman said:


> Is it the same clasp as the one on the Seamaster 300? If so, I just ordered one from a boutique. They had them in-stock and ready to ship.


No, the 435 clasp not only has the ratcheting extension of the 300MC (1154), but also has the foldout extension built into it. That would yield ~25-30mm of total extension for diving. The 4666 clasp, which is found on the 395, was introuduced for those who want the 1154 clasp only for comfort adjustments.

I suspect that the clasps for the 435 and 395 have not yet made it to the US as replacement parts. The watches just started arriving in August (which, for Omega, was surprisingly early).


----------



## SiSetts (Jan 17, 2017)

Sorry but i am confused!!!
I have the omega seamaster Pro diver 300,ref 212.30.41.20.30.001.
Would like to change the clasp to the micro adjuster.
Is the correct part i need 117STZ001154??
I live in the UK. Anyone know how much one would be and best place to source part if in fact i have the correct part number???
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Iowa_Watchman (Jun 16, 2013)

SiSetts said:


> Sorry but i am confused!!!
> I have the omega seamaster Pro diver 300,ref 212.30.41.20.30.001.
> Would like to change the clasp to the micro adjuster.
> Is the correct part i need 117STZ001154??
> ...


Yes, that is the correct part number. You'll need to source it from your closest boutique. I don't know how much it costs across the pond, but over here it's about $125 including tax.


----------



## ebnash (Jun 24, 2007)

In case anyone is having trouble finding a cooperating Boutique, it seems you can also order through AD's. I just called Topper (a Watchuseek sponsor) and they will also order for the standard $117... They just happen to be local to me.


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

SiSetts said:


> Sorry but i am confused!!!
> I have the omega seamaster Pro diver 300,ref 212.30.41.20.30.001.
> Would like to change the clasp to the micro adjuster.
> Is the correct part i need 117STZ001154??
> ...





ebnash said:


> In case anyone is having trouble finding a cooperating Boutique, it seems you can also order through AD's. I just called Topper (a Watchuseek sponsor) and they will also order for the standard $117... They just happen to be local to me.


This may be your only option, SiSetts: Order it from Topper or some other US AD and have it shipped to the UK. And if you want the newer clasp that is used on the 43.5mm PO, the part number is 117STZ001159. It's identical to the 1154, with the addition of a foldout divesuit extension on the ratcheting slider. Not important if you don't dive.


----------



## whoischich (Sep 11, 2014)

SiSetts said:


> Sorry but i am confused!!!
> I have the omega seamaster Pro diver 300,ref 212.30.41.20.30.001.
> Would like to change the clasp to the micro adjuster.
> Is the correct part i need 117STZ001154??
> ...


Just go into an Omega boutique or call them up and order it. They got it in and even swapped it onto my PO 2500 on the spot for free. Did it at least 6 months ago so can't remember exact price but the clasp and extra links came to around £260.


----------



## 6r360r10 (Dec 26, 2012)

Buchmann69 said:


> SUCCESS!!!!!!!
> 
> This arrived
> View attachment 7909322
> ...


Hi friend, can you help me??
Could you tell me What pieces I need for the Speedy double sapphire??




























Thx very much


----------



## Buchmann69 (Aug 7, 2013)

6r360r10 said:


> Hi friend, can you help me??
> Could you tell me What pieces I need for the Speedy double sapphire??
> 
> 
> ...


I did not do this mod with the speedy bracelet, so I'm not sure. However, I think the same exact parts I listed might work with your speedy. Good luck.

Cheers,
Rob
on Instagram: @buchmann.69


----------



## armybuck041 (Nov 27, 2009)

Revival...

Anyone know if the Titanium version of the new clasp with the dive extension is available? Part numbers? 

Thanks


----------



## ac921ol (Sep 21, 2010)

6r360r10 said:


> Hi friend, can you help me??
> Could you tell me What pieces I need for the Speedy double sapphire??
> 
> 
> ...


Did you ever figure this out?

Also I just did the 2500 and wow! 100% better

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## WIS_Chronomaster (Sep 17, 2007)

Good work!


----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)

Has anyone seen a thread that positively confirms in photos that the 117STZ001159 (micro adjustable and divers extension) will work with a 45mm PO 8500 and a GP GMT 43.5mm 8605 ?

Thank You in Advance


----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)

Please indulge me a little further.

Does anyone know what adjustable clasp will fit my old 2531.80 from 1997. I saw this on ebay and thought oh my this would be perfect. It has a 007 on it 








117STZ003191
I cant post the link because I'm new but you will find it easy enough.


----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)

Tonight just as a point of interest I measured my Good Planet GMT 8605 bracelet at the clasp and its 18mm, I suppose 20mm at the lugs. 

Then I measured the PO 45mm 600m and its 20mm at the bracelet. Pretty sure the 1154 and 1159 will work on both. 

But dont know how, I guess I will do more reading


----------



## Thrasher36 (Jul 5, 2014)

For the 2531.80 apparently you need 2 links, 4 pins and 8 screws if you want to use the 007 adjustable 117STZ003191 clasp or you can get a (I'M A SCAMMER).80 clasp but I dont know the part number its a direct fit but I dont like the (TM DESIGN below the 007)


----------



## iinsic (Feb 18, 2010)

Thrasher36 said:


> Tonight just as a point of interest I measured my Good Planet GMT 8605 bracelet at the clasp and its 18mm, I suppose 20mm at the lugs.
> 
> Then I measured the PO 45mm 600m and its 20mm at the bracelet. Pretty sure the 1154 and 1159 will work on both.
> 
> But dont know how, I guess I will do more reading


Any of the adjustable clasps (4666/1154/1159) will work on a screw-and-pin bracelet PO. On a PO XL, the clasp will be about the same width as the bracelet, and the width disparity will show when the extension is out (it will be noticeably narrower than the 20mm-wide bracelet). On the GP GMT, it should be a perfect fit.


----------



## jayogolmic (Mar 10, 2014)

I ordered a second half link (2/3 link technically IIRC) for $40 at the NYC boutique and they put it on in place of a full link. fits perfectly now.


----------



## kamonjj (Dec 26, 2012)

Revival of an old thread. I read somewhere that omega is no longer selling these parts unless you had a watch they originally came on. Is this true?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fskywalker (Jul 14, 2014)

kamonjj said:


> Revival of an old thread. I read somewhere that omega is no longer selling these parts unless you had a watch they originally came on. Is this true?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My local OB (USA) would order for me anything I want; I did heard that statement (no parts unless you own the watch they come with) from UK based members


----------



## mazman01 (Sep 26, 2011)

kamonjj said:


> Revival of an old thread. I read somewhere that omega is no longer selling these parts unless you had a watch they originally came on. Is this true?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't heard it in Australia. They never asked what watch I had. Enquired recently. Haven't made the purchase though.


----------



## Bigbearind (Sep 9, 2013)

Well, this is some good info and conflicting at times as well.
I have read the entire thread +/- some light skipping.

Does anyone have the proper part #'s and/or procedure to put the Adjustable Clasp on a 45.5 PO Chrono?

Any info would be greatly appreciated


----------



## Aidanm (Feb 24, 2011)

I’m waiting to hear back from the Melbourne boutique who may ship to NZ. If that falls through has anyone had success with Norah shipping outside the United States?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## f1fan2010 (Jul 21, 2015)

From our rules *here*:

_4. *No sales posts* or "Want to Buy / Trade" posts *of any kind. All such posts will be immediately deleted*. There are Sales Corners at WatchUSeek for this express purpose. If you have a special offer you would like to make directly to forum members, email the Moderator(s) first to discuss it.

_The Admin


----------

